# SimonV's Journey to Australia



## bestfriend

Simon left on his cruise to Australia today at around 11:30 am. On his behalf, I would like to say thanks to everyone at Berkeley Marina for making his stay an enjoyable one. All of your help, guidance, and friendship was very much appreciated. So here is a little video of his trip out under the GGB. Its hard to tell, but that is "Goodonya", "Pura Vida", and "Good Grief". The video is not too exciting, and I don't think I really had much choice in the song.

If there are no communications problems, on this thread I will post updates to his journey, along with his positions so you can plot his course on Google or whatever you like. If you have things to tell him, you can post them here or send them to me, and I will cut and paste them to Simon. Please make the messages short. Also, he won't be back on sailnet for a while, so don't expect responses to your posts too quickly.

Fair winds Simon!

http://i178.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid178.photobucket.com/albums/w241/eastbaylostboys/sailnet08/simonleaves.flv


----------



## Stillraining

Fair winds Simon...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Did he file a sail plan with ya so you/we know his coruse and expected eta a whatever ports ????


----------



## tdw

We certainly wish him well and there'll be a cold one or ten waiting for him when he makes it through Sydney Heads. 

Funnily enough the Ms Wombat was asking about him only yesterday and I was about to send off a message to see how he was progressing. Obviously pretty well.

BF - not expecting timing but what was his planned route ?


----------



## xort

Fairest of winds to Simon & a Goodonya to BF for hosting him and helping make his visit to SF & USA a good one.
Do keep us updated.


----------



## Stillraining

Hope he dosent forget about the 10 day notification by e-mail...


----------



## Giulietta

Bob, please tell him I wishe a good trip and hope he makes it safe on each leg...

Tell him I said " BOA VIAGEM URSO"!!!!!


----------



## Faster

Fair winds and smooth seas, Simon!

Wishing you an enjoyably uneventful voyage.


----------



## denby

Best wishes and fair winds Simon.

May you have a safe sail.


----------



## Freesail99

Fair winds, the best of luck.


----------



## bestfriend

Yes, he is headed straight for the Marquesas. So I think it will be around 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. He has friends in the Berkeley Marina that will be in touch with him via SSB on a regular basis.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Goodonya's Departure*

Hi - I'm Goodonya's previous owner. Thought y'all might like to see the webpage I just put together about Simon's departure today.

www.sailpuravida.com/byebyegoodonya.htm

We didn't get to chat with him tonight on the SSB - perhaps he's not feeling up to being in the little chart room tonight.

We had pretty strong winds leading up to the Gate which shook him and Goodonya up a bit. Our last comments on the VHF had him saying how he had a bit of cleaning up to do - no doubt by the 25 kts we were being hit with on the way to the Gate.

But outside according to the buoy reports for this afternoon it looked like he had winds in the 12-15 kt range and seas 5 ft at 16 seconds - so sounds pretty good.

Melissa
Matey the Sailor Dog


----------



## Stillraining

Thanks for sharing that Mel


----------



## artbyjody

Indeed, reading it and seeing the pictures kinda even gave me and I barely know Simon - like it was one of those actual goodbye feelings. I am sure he'll have an awesome journey! Send my best wishes...


----------



## PBzeer

Best wishes for a safe and easy journey.


----------



## bestfriend

Thanks Melissa3, that was nice. I was definitely feeling a little blue today too. I find myself wishing I had spent more time with him. Next year I hope! I'll send you guys the photos from the GGB tomorrow. I wanted to get to the North side as Greg had suggested, but the traffic was horrendous.


----------



## KeelHaulin

We had a nice sail following/leading/following Simon on S/V Goodonya out the gate. VERY NICE posts Bob, and Melissa! What wonderful tributes and memoirs for Simon to have when he gets the chance to see them.

Please forward those links to his friends/family who are Down Under; and on his email distribution list. If you don't have that info send me a PM and I will forward you his contact list (on his sailmail "test" email).

Looks like there is going to be some challenging sailing for Simon as he sails south along 125W; 25-35kt winds and building seas as he heads due south. It's going to be a wild sleigh ride for the next 3 days for him!!!


----------



## denby

Melissa3,

Thanks for posting that link, it was very good. I will be following Simon's adventure and wish him a safe voyage.


----------



## max-on

I wish Simon a fun and safe trip. BF is he single-handing the entire trip? Oh, did he enjoy the cigars?


----------



## max-on

artbyjody said:


> Indeed, reading it and seeing the pictures kinda even gave me and I barely know Simon - like it was one of those actual goodbye feelings. I am sure he'll have an awesome journey! Send my best wishes...


Jody, I felt the same way . . .


----------



## CharlieCobra

Fair wind and following seas Simon. Ya know, lotsa people talk of cruising and here is one of the few to actually do it, single handed no less. I'm looking forward to updates as they happen.


----------



## Valiente

Nicely done. Single-handed from S.F. to the Marquesas deserves all respect.

EDIT: Wow, very nice photos on that website. Someone's done that sort of shot more than once, esp. in that sort of chop.


----------



## Faster

Nice work, everyone, you all deserve Kudos for making Simon so welcome during his remarkable stay and adventures stateside.

Hat's off to Simon too, as Val says. Looks like he'll get a bit of a baptism right off the bat. Hopefully all goes better for him (as it must) than for a certain multihuller that briefly left some time ago.


----------



## T34C

Simon- Cheers Mate. Travel safe.


----------



## bestfriend

*The three amigos at the GGB*


----------



## teddius

*Switching Forums*

I was Simon's neighbor to the north (1 slip away). It was great to have him around. Seeing him always surrounded by people visiting and well wishing and extending helping hands really hit home the kind of community we have on the water. When I heard that he met on this forum a number of his good friends that were coming around frequently , I decided to switch to it from another undisclosed popular forum for crusiers . With him gone the dock seems a little more lonely. But hey, maybe I'll now be able to concentrate and get some papers done. We'll be keeping an ear out for him and wish him the very best.

Fair winds and a following sea mate-and heaps of "chocky bars" and beer to boot.

Teddius


----------



## Freesail99

How many crew did Simon take with him ?


----------



## Giulietta

teddius said:


> I was Simon's neighbor to the north (1 slip away). It was great to have him around. Seeing him always surrounded by people visiting and well wishing and extending helping hands really hit home the kind of community we have on the water. When I heard that he met on this forum a number of his good friends that were coming around frequently , I decided to switch to it from another undisclosed popular forum for crusiers . With him gone the dock seems a little more lonely. But hey, maybe I'll now be able to concentrate and get some papers done. We'll be keeping an ear out for him and wish him the very best.
> 
> Fair winds and a following sea mate-and heaps of "chocky bars" and beer to boot.
> 
> Teddius


Don't be sad...I am sending you a new neighbour..this one has a very light HAnse!!!


----------



## teddius

*solo*



Freesail99 said:


> How many crew did Simon take with him ?


none, single handed, see valiente's post.


----------



## jrd22

Simon- Fair winds, mate. You have my respect, you made a plan, followed it through and are simply doing it. No fanfare (other than your friends) , bands playing, soliciting donations, etc. You just sailed out under the bridge and headed out to sea. My kind of guy. Keep us posted.

John


----------



## merlin2375

Fair winds!


----------



## denby

teddius, 

Welcome to Sailnet, you will find a lot of info here and joking around. But every one is quite friendly.


----------



## tdw

What struck me about Simon was his calm mixed with determination. The first time I met him , indeed the only time I've met him, he just talked quietly about going to the US, buying a relatively inexpensive boat and sailing home. He seemed quite sure of himself but not in a blowhard kind of way.

It seemed he was always going to do it by himself. When we met, I said to him that if at any time he needed crew just to let me know and if possible I'd come and join him for a leg or two as I wanted to get a few more sea miles under my belt. His reply was along the lines of 'that would be nice' but he didn't seem overly concerned if he ended up single handing all the way back to Oz and that appears to be his intention.

Good on him.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Wow, I cant believe he's gone already. it's all BF's fault for finding him that boat...nice job BF very nice boat. better than what he was looking for when i got this pm from him...seems like just yesterday*


> 08-12-2007
> 
> SimonV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SomewhereinthePacific
> Join Date: Jul 2006
> Location: Australia
> Posts: 1,131
> Country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep Power: 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *re Hesperides*
> 
> Hi BJ
> Are you still in the dog house with your better half?
> Quick question in relation to the boat Hesperides as it is in my price range, what was it like is it a long way from crossing the Pacific, you said you didnt love it why?
> I am looking for a live aboard long distance cruiser.
> I will be staying in SF with Bests friend looking for the right boat in the near future, he's out looking at a couple of boats today. When in the states I would like to get to vagas to look you up in my travels.
> 
> all the best
> Simon V
> Australia
> __________________
> Simon
> Ericson 39B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my boat
> *S/V GOODONYA*
> _SYDNEY_


happy sails my friend, hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## retclt

melissa3 said:


> Hi - I'm Goodonya's previous owner. Thought y'all might like to see the webpage I just put together about Simon's departure today.
> 
> www.sailpuravida.com/byebyegoodonya.htm


Thanks for sharing the send off!!!

What a great departure. I'll remember Simon and picture that scene in my mind the next time I cross that bridge. Good times! I can only dream of an adventure like that.

Fair Winds Simon!!!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Bob and Melissa, thanks so much for posting about Simon's departure!! Nicely done!


Simon, 

"All the best" for a safe and successful voyage. Godspeed to you!


----------



## Classic30

Fair winds, Simon! You're finally doing it - and on your way home:

"Sea-Fever"

I must down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
And a grey mist on the sea's face, and a grey dawn breaking.

I must down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull's way and the whale's way where the wind's like a whetted knife;
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.

By John Masefield (1878-1967).
(English Poet Laureate, 1930-1967.)​
Look forward to seeing you in Melbourne sometime!!  

(Woo-hoo! 1000 posts!!  )


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hartley18 said:


> (Woo-hoo! 1000 posts!!  )


thanks to slim dusty 
i give you a rep for your poem and your 1000th post!


----------



## bestfriend

Well I am certainly no weather expert, so correct me if I am wrong. It looks like Simon sailed out on the top edge of a low that had gale warnings. The low has since gone by and now a high is following. So as he turns South, he should have beam winds for a bit and then following winds decreasing from 20-25 knots to 10-15 knots. The wave period is increasing and I am not sure about the height. I read one forecast that said decreasing height, but another that said there is a new swell running from Hawaii to NorCal with increasing seas. Following winds with increasing frontal seas would not be good. Anyone care to take a look?

Nevermind, the low is hanging around and he may still be sailing straight into it. Once the low is gone, it looks like smooth sailing for a good 96 hours.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

bump, c,mon you weather gurus
this is all i could find
LINK


----------



## KeelHaulin

When I was looking fri/sat/early sun the forecast was for gale conditions from Pt Arena to Pt Conception. It's here:

http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/offshore/pz/pzz084.txt

The upper level low is sitting over SF; the wind was from the SW today inland, and it is from the North offshore. The TV news forecasters got it all wrong; it was supposed to be 78 in Concord today; it only reached 66. The NOAA forecast had the developing low forecasted for over a week. It is supposed to move south down to LA by monday so he is going to be in it for a while because the High offshore is also fairly stationary. Between them is a zone where the wind is getting accellerated and the seas will build because of the continuous wind.

I hate to bring this bad news to you all; but it could be worse WX. The cat that was flipped last year was in winter storm conditions that worsened to hurricane force winds; and he is not in that bad of wind (I sincerely hope). The offshore forecast has only said 30-35kt with building seas to 18' so if he reefs down and maybe drags a warp he should be OK.

I did suggest that he wait to go offshore until this system moved through; but he was worried that he would either have no wind or a heavier system come in and prevent his departure. The 96 hour forecast from friday was very accurate; and luckily the conditions did not change for the worse.

From the current wind/wave and predicted wind/wave reports; he should be ahead of the worst condtions. 18' swell is currently forecast primarily north of SF Bay and west of 130 W Lon; and in 24 hours it will be 17' swell but the zone where he should be will be somewhere between 12-15' if the forecast is accurate.

Here's the current 24 hour wind/wave forecast (it will change when they update it later tonight):

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/P_24hrwind_wave.gif

Here is the current wind/wave (which will look more similar to the 24-hr when they update):

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/irp1.gif


----------



## bestfriend

I see what you mean. I was looking more at the 96 hour forecast and didn't see the low still hanging around for the next 24 hours. Hopefully he kept going straight out and didn't turn South too soon. I saw the rare Southerly on the shore in Alameda but was thinking about kite boarding and not sailing, so didn't consider how it would affect Simon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

BF, did you say he is heading straight for the marquesas? non stop?


----------



## bestfriend

uspirate said:


> BF, did you say he is heading straight for the marquesas? non stop?


I believe so. Is that right Keel? Thats what he told me.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Yeah; his plan (stated a week or two ago) was to sail due south along 125 W Lon until he hits the equator then head further west to the Marqueses. He should be OK so long as this upper-level low does not move south or build in intensity any more than they are predicting. Once he is south of San Diego he -should- be in clear/easy sailing until he gets to the Marqueses.


----------



## bestfriend

So if he is South on 125, he's sailing straight into it. I hope he kept going West.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Well I think he was saying that when he got out around the farallones he would start turning South; which is still ~122W. I don't think that he would sail straight west and then sail due south; you would want to head SW or South and a bit toward the west to work over to 125W. If he is averaging 5-6 kts he is about 180nm from the gate which would put him somewhere between Pt Sur and Pt Conception; but east of 125W. If the wind is on his starboard and building he would probably choose to turn further south and go away from it; that would be the correct decision if he is on the east side of the wind "slot".


----------



## bestfriend

I was picturing the wind from port, and he would be on the top edge of the low, but he is not North enough. And I see the forecast says North winds Point Arena to Point Conception.


----------



## artbyjody

If there is one thing about Simon - he kinda enamored every one around him - even if there is the chance of the nasties - he is one that will joke with Mother Nature and all will be just swell...He just has that ability...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Pzz084-051130-
Point Arena To Point Conception
930 Pm Pdt Sun May 4 2008

...gale Warning...

.overnight...n Winds 20 To 30 Kt...except N Portion 25 To 35 Kt Before Midnight. Seas 10 To 18 Ft Becoming 10 To 16 Ft...highest Ne.

.mon...n Winds 20 To 30 Kt Diminishing To 15 To 25 Kt...highest N. Seas Subsiding To 10 To 14 Ft...highest Ne.

.mon Night...n Winds 15 To 25 Kt...highest Ne. Seas 7 To 14Ft...highest Far Ne.


.tue Through Wed...n Winds 20 To 30 Kt...except Ne Portion Increasing To 25 To 35 Kt Late Tue. Seas 10 To 15 Ft Building To12 To 18 Ft Wed...highest Ne.

.thu...n Winds 20 To 30 Kt...except Ne Portion 25 To 35 K
Diminishing To 20 To 30 Kt Late. Seas Subsiding To 10 To 16 Ft Late...highest Ne.


.fri...n Winds Diminishing To 15 To 20 Kt. Seas Subsiding To 6 To 10 Ft.

When he gets south of Conception, he gets to rest


----------



## teddius

He mentioned that he gets really REALLY sea sick the first couple a'days out, and then is fine for the rest of the way. For that reason he bought a large bag of "chocky bars" (chocolate) and planed on puking for the first while. From the sound of it, the weather might have helped to expedite the process. By the time his body adjusts, the weather might well be enjoyable for the rest of the way. Mahi fillets, cold beer with a good fridge, and smooth sailing into warmer waters. I thought with him gone I might be able to concentrate more and get all that work done I needed to, but I can't stop day dreaming about being out there myself, and wondering how he's fairing. 
Ah well... Living the dream he is. Good on ya Simon.


----------



## bestfriend

Ted, I hate to break this to you, but now that you have found sailnet, you won't get ANYTHING done.


----------



## teddius

I had better get at least something done. I want to join the nautical folks out here in the Kaboom! on Saturday. Apparently it is not to be missed, and I can't go unless I get some heavy lifting (and when I say lifting I mean writing) done. You gonna come out for the festivities? It might be a good time to try and hail S.V. on the SSB-if he is vertical yet...


----------



## retclt

bestfriend said:


> Ted, I hate to break this to you, but now that you have found sailnet, you won't get ANYTHING done.


That is a fact!

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Does anyone know if anyone has heard from Simon yet?

I saw a new little affordable device in Sail Magazines product section. It will give you a couple of pings a day to a satellite that sends a pre-written email along with position to an email address to let family know you're OK. That would be cool to have.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Very late to the thread and best wishes to Simon. Have a safe trip. Hope the weather improves for you.

All the best,

CD


----------



## sailortjk1

What a tribute to the man.
Six pages of posts.

Well done Simon.
Avoid that low.

Best wishes for a smooth sail.
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lion35

Fair Winds Simon! Sorry, I'm late to the thread as well. 

Thanks to everyone, specially BF, for sharing so much of the Simon Chronicles, I feel like I know him even though we've never met.


----------



## Stillraining

bestfriend said:


> Ted, I hate to break this to you, but now that you have found sailnet, you won't get ANYTHING done.


And he ain't just whistling Dixie either...I should have been at work an hour ago yet here I sit...

Im not loosing any money mind you I only have a half day to put in today but there are other things I could be doing...

Anybody got a SSB to raise him..


----------



## max-on

sailortjk1 said:


> Six pages of posts.


I only have three pages, you have six?


----------



## Stillraining

max-on said:


> I only have three pages, you have six?


Max you have to disable CD blocking... Then you will get all six


----------



## KeelHaulin

OK enough fretting over Simon's whereabouts! There's no EPIRB signal; so let's assume he's having the time of his life! S/V Pura Vida is TX/RX on the SSB to contact him @ 9pm PDT. When we hear from him it will be via them or Sailmail.

Here are some more pictures of Simon setting off on Sat:

Leaving Berkeley










Simon is All Smiles










GOODONYA sailing to weather










Simon Sails Under The Gate










Heading Out The Gate










Setting out to Sea


----------



## retclt

I gotta hand it to ya on the photo's! Really nice. It's hard to keep a level horizon in pictures. A lot of people don't care or notice the horizon when taking pictures and end up with slanted hard to enjoy pictures. These are really good! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## KeelHaulin

Photoshop works wonders at fixing that  Just rotate and then crop the angled edges off. But yes most of these were good to begin with; Maureen has a "good eye" for pictures!


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the post and photos KH.


----------



## bubb2

He is a Aussie! He is OK! I didn't know him other then sailnet. But i wish I had. Fair winds, my friend.


----------



## Stillraining

KeelHaulin said:


> OK enough fretting over Simon's whereabouts! There's no EPIRB signal; so let's assume he's having the time of his life! S/V Pura Vida is TX/RX on the SSB to contact him @ 9pm PDT. When we hear from him it will be via them or Sailmail.


Who's fretting...not me....Just wondering if anyone was talking to him..

Shoot if he gets sick he wont feel like talking to any one or want anyone bugging him any way...I sure wouldn't..


----------



## gdavids

*whew...*

I just received this email post from Simon within the last hour...

well its taken a while to put this together,large seas and good wind I have had two reefs in the main since leaving SF and a shortened headsail. lots of stuff from the starboard side are on he port side floor, they look happy there.
POSITION: N 33,27.94 W 126,24.39 time 4pm Pacific time.

Everyone can now breathe a sigh or relief.

Cheers,
Greg Davids
s/v Pura Vida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks for that update. that put him about 425 miles west of Newport beach, and about 365 miles from the SF Bay... making good time. glad to hear his new weight loss program is working out


----------



## teddius

*thanks for the update greg!*

Hey Greg thanks for the update. Sounds like everything is A-OK with him. Glad to also hear that the headsail's been taken in some, as well as those reefs put in. I expected the port and starboard sides to exchange occupants. I am just real excited for him! Alright back to work for me!
T


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Paste this 
N 33 27.94 W 126 24.39 
into google earth.


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the update... 

Of course, if he had a real Pacific-type boat, like a catamaran or trimaran, he wouldn't be moving stuff from one side to the other.



> lots of stuff from the starboard side are on he port side floor, they look happy there.


----------



## teddius

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for the update...
> 
> Of course, if he had a real Pacific-type boat, like a catamaran or trimaran, he wouldn't be moving stuff from one side to the other.


you're right, because he'd be safely tied up to a dock somewhere enjoying a cocktail with his business associates.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

he's right on course too! way to go Simon!


----------



## Stillraining

teddius said:


> you're right, because he'd be safely tied up to a dock somewhere enjoying a cocktail with his business associates.


HHHAAA HAA!!!!....Right on....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

A quick peek as of 05-05-08 Happy Cinco de mayo friend!


----------



## KeelHaulin

He would have pitchpoled a cat or tri by now   

Great to get that e-mail; looks like he is clear of the majority of the wind/waves. His plan was to sail due south along 125W until he gets past the doldroms, then head further west to the Marquesas.

Second reef set and reduced headsail sounds like he had a wild ride out there; considering that he sailed out of SF Bay without any reefing aside from pinching up into the wind a bit.

The chocky bars went flying; and are scattered about the floor I bet!!


----------



## denby

KH,

Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## denby

Greg,

Thanks for the up date.


----------



## denby

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for the update...
> 
> Of course, if he had a real Pacific-type boat, like a catamaran or trimaran, he wouldn't be moving stuff from one side to the other.


Dog,

Simon is a big boy, he doesn't need training wheels.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd like to see how you do against Joyon or Dame ellen... and their training wheels. 


denby said:


> Dog,
> 
> Simon is a big boy, he doesn't need training wheels.


----------



## denby

sailingdog said:


> I'd like to see how you do against Joyon or Dame ellen... and their training wheels.


Speed wise, not so good.


----------



## sailaway21

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for the update...
> 
> Of course, if he had a real Pacific-type boat, like a catamaran or trimaran, he wouldn't be moving stuff from one side to the other.


Nah,
It'd probably all be laying on the overhead instead. Do those multi-canoes come with bilge pumps for operation of the vessel in the inverted mode? (g)


----------



## bestfriend

A bigger grin could not be found when I received that email. Goodonya! Couldn't think of a better reason to go out and have some tequila!

Leave it to Simon to understate the situation.


----------



## jrd22

Great to get the update, from looking at the wind and wave reports he's had a pretty wild initiation. I think his email proves he's a master of the understatement. Fair winds, Simon.

John


----------



## T34C

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for the update...
> 
> Of course, if he had a real Pacific-type boat, like a catamaran or trimaran, he wouldn't be moving stuff from one side to the other.


No, then it would be moving in the verticle plane, not the horizonal.


----------



## teddius

Does anyone have a website to go to so that we can follow the weather? I went to NOAA.GOV


----------



## bestfriend

Welcome to Weather Underground : Weather Underground
Sailwx.info: Weather for Mariners
WindGURU: Weather forecasts for windsurfing, kitesurfing and other wind related sports
Lee Chesneau's Marine Weather
NEP Animation
Wind forecast USA California North
Hurricanes, Typhoons & Tropical Cyclones Worldwide
and sites like weather.com for satellite images


----------



## bestfriend

This just in:

Hey Bob, the weather has changed, spent the day in the cockpit reading wearing a t shirt 79 deg F sunny and have full sail up still struggling to make course 180deg so sticking with 190/210deg. at 3,20pm may 6th N 31,32.17 W 127,44.23.

Simon


----------



## bestfriend

How do I set up Simon's path on Google earth? I know how to put in the coordinates, but what about distance? I tried the ruler but it is not very accurate.

I've got him averaging roughly 166mi per day.


----------



## T34C

Great work Simon- !!! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## eMKay

Cool, so roughly directly west of the Cali/Mexico border?


----------



## T34C

bestfriend said:


> How do I set up Simon's path on Google earth? I know how to put in the coordinates, but what about distance? I tried the ruler but it is not very accurate.


I have a copy of Microsoft Streets and Trips on my computer that allows me to put in Lat/long and then save with pushpin. I am going to enter Simons- locations as they come are posted and transfer them to the map with dates attached.


----------



## bestfriend




----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the update BF...


----------



## denby

Thanks BF,

thats neat,


----------



## Classic30

Yeah, that's really neat BF - keep it up!  

One thing it does make painfully obvious.. he's got a long way to go!!


----------



## gdavids

*Update for F.O.S. (friends of Simon)*

Hi everybody,we just got off the radio after having a very nice chat with Mr. V.

His current position as of 9:10 PM Pacific Daylight Savings Time: 31° 05.8' N 128° 11.1' W . Wind is about 15 knots and seas have dropped down considerably to 3-4' - though a bit confused in direction. He seems to be making very good time and is in excellent spirits. He is further west than he wished to be and will try to do something about that tomorrow.

Today was his first real nice day of sunny skies and warm weather. He's not quite up to cooking real food just yet, but all the packaged stuff is serving him well. The liquor cabinet is still secure.

He had some problem a day or two ago with breaking off the bottom few inches of his airvane, but was able to McGyver some sort of solution - all the while holding a bucket under his arm to contain his stomach contents. The Sailomat is doing a fine job of keeping him pointed the way he wants to be for now.

The first couple days were definitely on the rough side. Wind was in the 25 - 30+ knot range, and seas at least an honest 12' (maybe a bit more). There were a few times where he got slammed by some of these seas so that there was 6" of standing water deposited into the cockpit. Speaking for Melissa and myself, we put well over 7,000 miles on that boat and never experienced conditions putting that kind of water into the cockpit!

That's about it for tonight.

Cheers,
Greg Davids
s/v Pura Vida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

thanks Greg, that put him about 670 miles west of ensenada


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Wife & I hopped in the dink earlier this evening and ran out to the point, I lifted my coffee mug to you goodonya, wishing you a awsome voyage.


----------



## Stillraining

Thanks Greg...Has to be bitter sweet for you..And Proud at the same time..

FOS...I like that..


----------



## sailaway21

Thanks Greg for the update and I'd echo Stillraining's remarks. It sounds very much like Simon chose wisely in whom he purchased a boat. Thanks again.


----------



## Classic30

sailaway21 said:


> Thanks Greg for the update and I'd echo Stillraining's remarks. It sounds very much like Simon chose wisely in whom he purchased a boat. Thanks again.


..and that they chose wisely in whom to *sell *it to - knowing it would have to carry it's trusting owner safely across the Pacific!


----------



## KeelHaulin

gdavids said:


> The first couple days were definitely on the rough side. Wind was in the 25 - 30+ knot range, and seas at least an honest 12' (maybe a bit more). There were a few times where he got slammed by some of these seas so that there was 6" of standing water deposited into the cockpit. Speaking for Melissa and myself, we put well over 7,000 miles on that boat and never experienced conditions putting that kind of water into the cockpit!


It sounds like he caught a breaking wave or three across the stern. The windvane could have been damaged by a breaking wave. This serves as a good reminder to everyone; have good cockpit drainage, a good storm door, engine panel that is water-tight, and be sure that the cockpit lockers can be sealed shut if you go offshore.

I think Simon underestimated the power of the Gale that was forecast; and we're all happy that he survived. However I really don't think he should have set off knowing there were heavy wind and seas coming in. He was warned (by me), rolled the dice and got lucky. If the seas were only 12' then there were worse conditions right behind and/or to the West of him; the OPC had 17-19' average wave heights predicted in the center of it.

Don't get me wrong; Simon is a great guy and I do respect his ability as a sailor. He just became a bit impatient; and patience is the game when it comes to going offshore especially along the PNW coast.

Greg-

What frequency/time are you talking to him on? I'd like to listen in sometime when I go out to my Uncle's place; maybe chat with him from there. You can send me the info via PM or email...


----------



## bestfriend

Enjoy...I will post the Position chart a little later tonight, unless someone else wants to do it. I am at work and a little busy.

The latest:

The plan was to leave San Francisco with my heart firmly in my chest, but at one point I thought I saw it land in the BARF bucket(more on that latter). back to the plan, I was to leave on the back of the slow moving low as it went south. Wrong with a capital W the slow moving low was too slow and I ended up smack in the middle of it. The report said 25 to 30 knot winds,(probably correct) and 12 foot seas (wrong) much bigger and or closer in frequency. Any way my hands were full tacking out the channel, rounding the last marker I tried to set up the wind vane steering, but being smacked around by the confused sea I broke the bottom 4 inches off the plywood vane, F#$%^. No big deal just hand steer to get some sea room while trying to think (those that have had that ailment of the sea will know thinking is not at the top of the priority list) anyway, hove too with tool kit one piece of ply wind vane(broken) and a bucket under one arm. Wedge self between cockpit seats and get to work with a handsaw at the same time trying to fill said bucket, sawing was not going too well as I needed four hands and an extra to hold bucket, discard bucket. some time latter the job was done but the slot was not a press fit, so down inside the cabin to find a wood screw, rush out of cabin collect bucket, take bucket inside and sit on floor, find screw fill bucket, fix vane in position set course and relax sitting in companion way enjoying the ride just me and my bucket. Two days of foul weather then today I was sitting in the cockpit wearing a T shirt in 79 deg F reading a book doing 6.5 knots. Larry the wind vane doing his job. Larry as in Larry the cable guy because he pulls all the strings. No doubt there will be more instalments to come.
Position N 29,24 W 129,22 Ber 180 deg speed 6.5 to 7.1 knots wing & wing.


----------



## bestfriend

Marquesas in the bottom left.


----------



## T34C

BF- Thanks for the update.


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the update BF... I think he's a bit west of what his track probably should be by the looks of it.


----------



## jrd22

Bestfriend- I'm enjoying following along with Simons' voyage, thanks for the updates.

John


----------



## tdw

bestfriend said:


> The report said 25 to 30 knot winds,(probably correct) and 12 foot seas (wrong) much bigger and or closer in frequency. Position N 29,24 W 129,22 Ber 180 deg speed 6.5 to 7.1 knots wing & wing.


Isn't local knowledge interesting ? Simon and I pretty much cruise the same waters here in the Land of Aus. His home waters are a bit further south than Sydney but close enough for comparisons sake.

25 knots of breeze is not any big deal to us. Prefer less for sure particularly an old fart like me but you will see this on Sydney Harbour on very many summers afternoons when the nor easterly pipes up, which in summer is nearly every day. Outside the heads there will be plenty of sailing boats out having fun and not overly concerned. So for Simon to head off into 25-30 knots is really no big deal. He might well have preferred 15-20 but I'm sure he wouldn't have been overly concerned about 20-25.

However, when we get 12' swell it is usually a longish well spaced wave pattern. not close. not lumpy. hop on board and surf the sucker down the coast if you have the right bit of kit or make an old girl like Raven lift up her skirts and pretend she's Hobart bound if only for an afternoon.

I'm not being gung-ho macho about this, just making the point that it's as much sea state as wind and if Simon was expecting NSW south coast he might have been in for a bit of a rude shock.


----------



## denby

Position N 29,24 W 129,22 Ber 180 deg speed 6.5 to 7.1 knots wing & wing.

BF, what time was that position? I'm plotting his course as he reports, thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

moving right along, even thogh he's a little far west of the 125..still, i'm gonna toast to him!


----------



## KeelHaulin

tdw said:


> Isn't local knowledge interesting ? Simon and I pretty much cruise the same waters here in the Land of Aus. His home waters are a bit further south than Sydney but close enough for comparisons sake.
> 
> 25 knots of breeze is not any big deal to us. Prefer less for sure particularly an old fart like me but you will see this on Sydney Harbour on very many summers afternoons when the nor easterly pipes up, which in summer is nearly every day. Outside the heads there will be plenty of sailing boats out having fun and not overly concerned. So for Simon to head off into 25-30 knots is really no big deal. He might well have preferred 15-20 but I'm sure he wouldn't have been overly concerned about 20-25.
> 
> However, when we get 12' swell it is usually a longish well spaced wave pattern. not close. not lumpy. hop on board and surf the sucker down the coast if you have the right bit of kit or make an old girl like Raven lift up her skirts and pretend she's Hobart bound if only for an afternoon.
> 
> I'm not being gung-ho macho about this, just making the point that it's as much sea state as wind and if Simon was expecting NSW south coast he might have been in for a bit of a rude shock.


I think you are exactly right about this; the difference between what he expected and what was actually happening is the reason. I just could not understand why he was not more iffy about setting out; with Gale conditions forecast for 3+ days offshore it's good enough reason to wait for most people along the CA coast. I think one reason for the short period waves is that the waves were formed from sustained winds with a long fetch, and "stacked up" (but I'm not sure about that). We've encountered steep semi-breaking waves along the coast off of Pt. Santa Cruz; and I just figured that it was due to the continental shelf and was a shallow water effect. It's good to know that these conditions also exist further offshore under the conditions that Simon was in.

I was wondering why he did not have the vane up when he set out; now I feel bad that I did not remind him to set it up while inside the gate. But maybe you are not supposed to put the vane on until you want to use the Sailomat? Seems like you would want a way to helm the boat without pulling the vane off.

Anyway; I'm very glad to hear that he made it through and is in better sailing weather.


----------



## bestfriend

tdw said:


> Isn't local knowledge interesting ? Simon and I pretty much cruise the same waters here in the Land of Aus. His home waters are a bit further south than Sydney but close enough for comparisons sake.
> 
> 25 knots of breeze is not any big deal to us. Prefer less for sure particularly an old fart like me but you will see this on Sydney Harbour on very many summers afternoons when the nor easterly pipes up, which in summer is nearly every day. Outside the heads there will be plenty of sailing boats out having fun and not overly concerned. So for Simon to head off into 25-30 knots is really no big deal. He might well have preferred 15-20 but I'm sure he wouldn't have been overly concerned about 20-25.
> 
> However, when we get 12' swell it is usually a longish well spaced wave pattern. not close. not lumpy. hop on board and surf the sucker down the coast if you have the right bit of kit or make an old girl like Raven lift up her skirts and pretend she's Hobart bound if only for an afternoon.
> 
> I'm not being gung-ho macho about this, just making the point that it's as much sea state as wind and if Simon was expecting NSW south coast he might have been in for a bit of a rude shock.


Andrew, same thing for us here. 20-30 knots in the summer is par for the course. Lots of boats out sailing in that. As long as the period is good, going out of the Bay is not bad either. I think what happened is that when the low stalled, the high ran right up the back of it. The result was very confused seas. I was looking at the wave patterns in his area and the directions were all over the place. I think you are spot on.

Denby, I got that email at 5:25 pm.

SD, now I understand why he didn't want to go to Hawaii. Sailing South East out of there against the prevailing winds would be tough.


----------



## KeelHaulin

bestfriend said:


> Andrew, same thing for us here. 20-30 knots in the summer is par for the course. Lots of boats out sailing in that.


Right; we sail in 25-35 all the time, but that's inside SF Bay. Inshore sailing in 25-35 when the winds have a short fetch and are light in the AM is something entirely different than offshore, sustained 25-35kt winds and seas. I think that's where many coastal/inland sailors make the mistake of thinking a 25-35 forecast is OK to set out in. When Simon set out the Low was still forming; the weather was clear and the winds were still picking up force outside the gate. The Low did not really rear it's head until Sunday and that put him right in the middle of it.

On Sat when we got in front of the bridge the winds actually settled down a bit (the typical "Slot" wind pattern); and they were probably lighter outside of Pt Bonita east of Pt Reyes; but the forecast was showing building winds further offshore and we decided to call our day a bit short because everyone was tired after tacking in the bay. I can only imagine how tired Simon was and how completely exhausted he must have been after dealing with 3 days of Gale conditions. Have a few frosty beers Simon; you deserve 'em...


----------



## gdavids

*Wednesday night radio chat*

On tonight's radio chat Simon reported that conditions were currently about 15 knots and he was sailing due South wing and wing with the genoa poled out. The sea state seemed pretty variable - sometimes 3-4', sometimes a little higher. He is averaging about 6 and a half knots. Skies have been mostly overcast today with occasional rain showers.

The towing generator and solar panels are doing exactly what they need to. The batteries are staying pretty much topped off and he has not had to run the engine at all since leaving.

He was able to get a good 8 hours sleep and his radar alarm alerted him to a fishing vessel about 12 miles off. He seems to be in his groove. No signs of wildlife (whales, dolphins, fish) yet.

Greg Davids
s/v Pura Vida


----------



## artbyjody

Glad he got over the first hump... has he used his microwave yet? 

Send my regards!


----------



## Classic30

artbyjody said:


> Glad he got over the first hump... has he used his microwave yet?




He probably hasn't plugged it in!


----------



## sailingdog

Good for simon...thanks for the update greg...


----------



## CharlieCobra

Nice to see Simon moving along and outta the piss.


----------



## bestfriend

Heading South

POS as of 1.30pm PDT N 27,20 W 129,32 fine weather cloudy.


----------



## T34C

Goodonya- I can't think of a better thing for Simon to name his boat.


----------



## Classic30

BF, really good work! You might like to put the date when he left on your map also - it would help in knowing exactly how long it took him once the trip is done.  

Yeah, "Goodonya" is a great name for an Aussie boat and he's a great ambassador for this country! I'm curious to know roughly how much he paid for her - only to compare against similar prices here and see if his trip will balance out cost-wise in the end. I hope it does... Anyone know??


----------



## bestfriend

Hartley18 said:


> BF, really good work! You might like to put the date when he left on your map also - it would help in knowing exactly how long it took him once the trip is done.
> 
> Yeah, "Goodonya" is a great name for an Aussie boat and he's a great ambassador for this country! I'm curious to know roughly how much he paid for her - only to compare against similar prices here and see if his trip will balance out cost-wise in the end. I hope it does... Anyone know??


Thanks Hartley I will. I have been at work for several days straight. According to another thread I should have had plenty of time to make a good map, what with all the sleeping I get paid to do. I will spruce it up when I get home.

Anybody notice the Typhoon?


----------



## denby

BF,
Thanks for posting time.


----------



## bubb2

To those of you who are speaking to Simon, Please let him know that my daughter Courtney sends her best wishes and she said a prayer for his safe journey. She also wants to pass along "good on you Simon."


----------



## bestfriend

Sure thing. I will send it to him.


----------



## teddius

*Clipping right along*

Have other members of this net gone off with such a following? SimonV seems to be quite the superstar here. I am amazed by how many people are following his trip and offering their support (and the little girl's prayers). All that positivity has to count for something I imagine [I am not a religious, nor an overly optimistic hippy type]
Hey any of you local (to berkeley) folks BF,KeelH, GregD, wanna give me a little weather lecture at some pint. The "pint" was a typo meant to say "point" but I thought of a pint on me in exchange for said lecture seemed quite appropriate and decided to leave it as is... yes, at some pint. I know that I should know this stuff better than I do. I probably know more than I think I know, but the fact that I need to ask, suggests that even if I do I am not comfortable with it yet.

Just a thought.

Teddius


----------



## Classic30

teddius said:


> Have other members of this net gone off with such a following? SimonV seems to be quite the superstar here. I am amazed by how many people are following his trip and offering their support (and the little girl's prayers).
> ....


Teddius, in truth, very few members of this net would have the intestinal fortitude and general wherewithall to follow him - as much as they might like to do so whilst half-asleep in a cosy bed at night. 

Hat's off to him, I say!!


----------



## gdavids

*Radio report Thursday night*

As of Thursday evening at 9:00 local west coast time, Simon was located at 26° 40' N, 129° 30' W. Winds are about 15 knots and he is averaging around 6 knots boat speed. He is heading between S and SSE.

The seas are not particularly big, but they are coming from awkward and confused directions, so sometimes they slap him around a bit more than he wished was the case. He's definitely not complaining, just reporting.

The radio contact was a bit sketchy this evening, so we kept it pretty short. Conditions had been overcast all day, but the the towing generator was keeping all systems fully charged up. He was getting ready to lay back and watch a movie this evening. The plan for tomorrow is to pull the prop out of the water and finally try some fishing.

Greg Davids
s/v Pura Vida
Matey the Sailor Dog


----------



## artbyjody

Ted:

I think most of the following is because he didn't make a dramatic exit or cause. He wanted a boat - found it, here in the states... and actually made friends doing so. Thus he outclasses himself from the Reids and other media whores... He is doing his voyage out of necessity and most of all humility, the latter being such a trait I wish all sailors will inspire to have...

Hence why at least even with my lack of personal interaction less a few PMs - I watch in interest.


----------



## Stillraining

Well he'll need that microwave then wont he Jody....POPCORN..


----------



## artbyjody

Stillraining said:


> Well he'll need that microwave then wont he Jody....POPCORN..


indeed! See there was cause for my recommendation to not rid the boat microwave!!..


----------



## teddius

Bestfriend-
(Sorry all)
I have tried to respond to your PM, but due to my status as neophyte, I am not allowed to respond lest I have ten posts... So here is the tenth installment, hopefully now I can break out of this liminal space and into able bodied poster status.


----------



## Stillraining

Kind of like reaching puberty, ain't it..


----------



## teddius

*response*

<unintelligible cracking squeaks coming from mouth>


----------



## teddius

*response*

(unintelligible cracking squeaks coming from mouth)


----------



## Classic30

artbyjody said:


> indeed! See there was cause for my recommendation to not rid the boat microwave!!..


Bugger!... I didn't think of that! 

"Oh, Simon! We've found a use for the microwave after all!! Can you come back and get it??..."


----------



## sailingdog

Good to see he's easting a bit... thanks for the updates..  BTW, how are we going to celebrate him crossing the equator???


----------



## bestfriend

3.30pm PDT 9th May N 24,58 W129,19 sunny wind 10 knots.


----------



## teddius

Crossing the equator, hmm, tattoos?


----------



## T34C

I've been thinking about a tat of a nice compass rose, might be appropriate.


----------



## CharlieCobra

He's making good time.


----------



## bestfriend

First two days: 370mi, then 160, then 180, then 140, then 180. YMMV.

Also, I have relayed your posts. Still awaiting microwave confirmation.


----------



## denby

Who the [email protected]## would put a micro wave oven on a boat other than Cam and CD?


----------



## teddius

*microwave*

last i remember he still had the microwave on board. tow generator, two super solar panels, and a hell of a lot of other electronics. he is flying by the radar and a nifty buzzer that lets him know if anyone is within 12 miles... also all of his charts are on a tiny little computer chip he slides into the laptop. he likes the electronic mode.. i myself am a bit more trad. i like night watches, 15 min horizon scans, and paper charts. once i get my skills down with taking sites better, i'll ditch the gps. but its a big ocean and room for all types out there... even ones with microwave ovens.


----------



## bestfriend

Chocy bars nuked for 30 seconds...Mmmmmmm


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Day 7 - Simon evening Update*

Hi - Just wanted to pass on Simon's latest position as of 9 pm Pacific time. He was located at 24 deg 28 min N and 129 deg 17 min W traveling on a course of 170 deg. The wind was about 10 kts (or lighter) during the day but increased to 16 kts over the last couple of hours. Seas are still confused. He's making about 6.5 kts.

Bubb2 - we passed on Courtney's wishes to Simon and he was very appreciative.

And we verified that he does indeed have the microwave - but he hasn't used it yet underway.

Basically he just really seems to be enjoying the adventure. Makes me miss our passages.

That's it - we'll be at Kaboom tomorrow but plan to talk to him again at 8pm (tomorrow that is).

Melissa
s/v Pura Vida


----------



## bubb2

melissa3, Thank you, so much. I will let Courtney know her message was received. Thank you again.


----------



## sailingdog

Good to see that he's been getting back east a bit...  Missing the Marquesas would be a bad thing.


----------



## denby

teddius said:


> last i remember he still had the microwave on board. tow generator, two super solar panels, and a hell of a lot of other electronics. he is flying by the radar and a nifty buzzer that lets him know if anyone is within 12 miles... also all of his charts are on a tiny little computer chip he slides into the laptop. he likes the electronic mode.. i myself am a bit more trad. i like night watches, 15 min horizon scans, and paper charts. once i get my skills down with taking sites better, i'll ditch the gps. but its a big ocean and room for all types out there... even ones with microwave ovens.


ted,

Hope you didn't take my comment the wrong way. There was a thread some time back about microwaves on board and the joke was real sailors did not have microwaves, just dock sailors like Cam and CD. Being new here you would not know it but it is just ribbing.


----------



## T34C

m3- Thanks for the continued updates. Please send Simon best wishes.


----------



## teddius

*Sailnet style*



denby said:


> ted,
> 
> Hope you didn't take my comment the wrong way. There was a thread some time back about microwaves on board and the joke was real sailors did not have microwaves, just dock sailors like Cam and CD. Being new here you would not know it but it is just ribbing.


Denby-
I am familiar with the microwave thread. As well, I was not worked up in any way... +/-. Just chucking in a few cents of my own. (In effort to get more posts out there, say something to be part of this thread, and continue conversations). As you mentioned, I am new here... but not unaware of the nature of this net. Nay, my first exposure to it was a hell of a lot of "ribbing," as you say-which is why I am posting _here_ and sticking around You could say that my bringing up the fact that SimonV doesn't have ANY paper charts onboard, or that he doesn't scan the horizon religiously but is relying on radar almost entirely (which thus far is working quite well) is my "ribbing" him. But if one were to take that too seriously, they might find my last statement contradictory, that being that the ocean is large place with room enough for all types. Alas, contradiction is the nature I think in all things... I digress.

Ted


----------



## bestfriend

*Simon cracks me up!*

2:48 PDT Pos N 22,48 W 129,29

POPCORN!! [email protected]#$& I knew I forgot something. But I have nuts, chocy bars and chocy bars with nuts. Corn chips and dips.

You have to love this Hamilton Ferris water generator, I'm doing 7.2 knots ad its putting out 9-10 Amps and the two solar panels 8.8 Amps (its very overcast and grey)so I only have 12.4 Amps going into charging the batteries as the fridge is on, so is the chart plotter and the radar which is set to cycle 20 sweeps every 10 mins then goes into stand by, Oh and I'm on the computer and Pink Floyd is belting out from the stereo.

Had a busy night last night lots of shipping heading too and from Hawaii and fishing boats, So the radar was on permanent and I was in the cockpit quite exciting really.

Simon
S/V GOODONYA


----------



## bubb2

thank you for keeping us posted, again thank you Friend (best)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thats great! glad to hear he's enjoying himself.


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks BF... Tell Simon we all say hi.


----------



## Stillraining

Quote Simon.. "and Pink Floyd is belting out from the stereo."

Now I know where my connection to him lies...


----------



## denby

Stillraining said:


> Quote Simon.. "and Pink Floyd is belting out from the stereo."
> 
> Now I know where my connection to him lies...


He dose have good taste in music. My favorite band.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pink Floyd tempo probably gives him the feeling he's doing 13 knots


----------



## Freesail99

uspirate said:


> Pink Floyd tempo probably gives him the feeling he's doing 13 knots


No, no, you got it all wrong, he was listening to Us & Them ..... He just didn't care.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Freesail99 said:


> No, no, you got it all wrong, he was listening to Us & Them ..... He just didn't care.


I was thinking either "time" or "wish you were here"


----------



## teddius

*Paper charts*



teddius said:


> Denby-
> I am familiar with the microwave thread. As well, I was not worked up in any way... +/-. Just chucking in a few cents of my own. (In effort to get more posts out there, say something to be part of this thread, and continue conversations). As you mentioned, I am new here... but not unaware of the nature of this net. Nay, my first exposure to it was a hell of a lot of "ribbing," as you say-which is why I am posting _here_ and sticking around You could say that my bringing up the fact that SimonV doesn't have ANY paper charts onboard, or that he doesn't scan the horizon religiously but is relying on radar almost entirely (which thus far is working quite well) is my "ribbing" him. But if one were to take that too seriously, they might find my last statement contradictory, that being that the ocean is large place with room enough for all types. Alas, contradiction is the nature I think in all things... I digress.
> 
> Ted


I spoke with GregD and Melissa3 yesterday, and they informed me that he, at their bequest, does in fact some charts aboard. So I take that bit back.


----------



## bestfriend

4:23 PDT Pos 20,27N 129.15W seas slight 8 foot swell wind less than 20knts patchy sun, warm


----------



## TSOJOURNER

bestfriend said:


> 4:23 PDT Pos 20,27N 129.15W seas slight 8 foot swell wind less than 20knts patchy sun, warm


20 27 N 129 15 W


----------



## gdavids

This evening's radio chat logged him at 19º 51'N 129º 16'W. The big news today is he caught his first fish - perhaps a blue fin tuna. The first meal out of him was delish, and there is enough left over for a few more. He said the cockpit looked like a crime scene when he was done with the filleting job.

Greg
s/v Pura Vida


----------



## eMKay

He did eat the first fillet from that fish raw right? There just is no other way.


----------



## T34C

By that position I'm estimating Simon- is around 1320 miles out of SF. (Anyone else have something different?)


----------



## sailingdog

That's about right... I got 1300 miles using Google Earth.


----------



## T34C

I think he has sailed closer to 1380-1400 mi.


----------



## sailingdog

T34C-

I'm not say how far he has sailed. but what roughly what distance he is from SFO. He did go a bit further west initially and had to south to get back on track... so his log is going to show more than his distance from SFO.


----------



## T34C

sailingdog said:


> T34C-
> 
> I'm not say how far he has sailed. but what roughly what distance he is from SFO. He did go a bit further west initially and had to south to get back on track... so his log is going to show more than his distance from SFO.


Agreed. That was the distance I refered to first. The 1390 number was from measuring the distances of each of his various legs.


----------



## tdw

I've got him at approx 1135 ?? wtf ??


edit


Ahhh, hang on , are you lot talking statute miles ?? I was looking at nauticals. 


Even so I fall short of 1390. More like 1305.


----------



## denby

tdw said:


> I've got him at approx 1135 ?? wtf ??
> 
> edit
> 
> Ahhh, hang on , are you lot talking statute miles ?? I was looking at nauticals.
> 
> Even so I fall short of 1390. More like 1305.


Isn't a mile a little shorter in OZ?


----------



## sailingdog

TDW—

The higher figure of 1390 is from measuring the distance sailed, since he was westing a bit more than optimal, it is a bit higher than the straight line figure of 1300 or so.


----------



## T34C

denby said:


> Isn't a mile a little shorter in OZ?


No, but they do circle the bowl in the opposite direction when flushed.


----------



## bestfriend

2:08 PDT Pos 15 50N 129 10W

Stand by for a map


----------



## T34C

Thanks BF- That looks like SF plus 1600mi.


----------



## bestfriend

Hiva Oa in the lower left. He's almost half way.


----------



## Stillraining

I for one really appreciate you doing this BF...I tried to do something like this with PBeezer but am pretty much all thumbs with computers..


----------



## bestfriend

Stillraining said:


> I for one really appreciate you doing this BF...I tried to do something like this with PBeezer but am pretty much all thumbs with computers..


It easier when the boat is actually going somewhere.

(sorry PB, couldn't resist)


----------



## T34C

PB- Would want to put Muzak to it.


----------



## teddius

Hey, Simon mentioned to me that he had a friend that was taking a USCG Captains License course in Oakland, CA for a unbelievably good price. 
Would that happen to be any of you? (BF, KeelH, etc.)
I am looking at this summer (if my wife grounds me on account of her giving birth-nixing my Hawaii delivery scheduled for a month and a half later). 
Thoughts? Suggestions? Experiences? 

(soon to be Capt'n) Teddius


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Stillraining said:


> I for one really appreciate you doing this BF...I tried to do something like this with PBeezer but am pretty much all thumbs with computers..


*Here ya go i was tracking PbZeer, i might have missed a couple of legs.









*


----------



## bestfriend

teddius said:


> Hey, Simon mentioned to me that he had a friend that was taking a USCG Captains License course in Oakland, CA for a unbelievably good price.
> Would that happen to be any of you? (BF, KeelH, etc.)
> I am looking at this summer (if my wife grounds me on account of her giving birth-nixing my Hawaii delivery scheduled for a month and a half later).
> Thoughts? Suggestions? Experiences?
> 
> (soon to be Capt'n) Teddius


Ted, there was a guy on Craigslist a while back. His company comes here every spring and does it for a little over a grand. I will send you the info if I can find it. I spoke to him briefly. Its probably him.

USP-Nice!


----------



## Stillraining

You can be one funny dude...


----------



## denby

BF, 
Thanks for a job well done, I appreciate the time and work keeping track of Simon. Rep points when I can give them to you again.


----------



## denby

BJ,

Was Pb just wondering around aimlessly out there or were you drinking.


----------



## artbyjody

I have been closely analyzing position reports with the graphical versions...

PB's courtesy of USPirate:








Anyone notice a weird almost pornographic substance to the route?

Or how about this previously never before released mapping of Simon's course?









Remind anyone of a journey to Mars?


----------



## denby

It looks like 6 more days to the equator, dose that look about right to you guys?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

denby said:


> BJ,
> 
> Was Pb just wondering around aimlessly out there or were you drinking.


 i think he was wandering around and i was aimlessly drinking



artbyjody said:


> View attachment 1583
> 
> 
> Anyone notice a weird almost pornographic substance to the route?


only through an artists eyes


----------



## teddius

*200$*



bestfriend said:


> Ted, there was a guy on Craigslist a while back. His company comes here every spring and does it for a little over a grand. I will send you the info if I can find it. I spoke to him briefly. Its probably him.
> 
> USP-Nice!


He said something like $200 offered by the city of Oakland- and I have searched online for something about it, but come up with donuts... But who knows, this could be in line with his free diving 60' fully wetsuited sans weight-belt to pick up his dive gear on the bottom for his certification... [a bit dodgey on the details, but surely true somewhere in there].


----------



## bestfriend

teddius said:


> He said something like $200 offered by the city of Oakland- and I have searched online for something about it, but come up with donuts... But who knows, this could be in line with his free diving 60' fully wetsuited sans weight-belt to pick up his dive gear on the bottom for his certification... [a bit dodgey on the details, but surely true somewhere in there].


Oh! I bet that was me he was talking about. I am planning on going back and taking all the sailing courses on my way to getting a captain's license. The Oakland parks department gives some of the sailing courses for cheap, but not the six pack. 101 and others are about $350 dollars. Thats less than half what the clubs cost.


----------



## teddius

*See...*

I knew that there was reality in there somewhere beneath the dodgey details... OK so they don't do the 6pack then... Good to know. I have a friend that teaches the course, but not for $200 even with the good friend discount (he does after all have bosses). So thats why I wanted to make sure. Thanks..
T


----------



## bestfriend

*Report from Simon 4:01pm*

This morning I found 3 flying fish and a squid on the deck, 2 fish were about 5 cm and one was 20 cm. All day they have been jumping out of the water in front of my bow and can fly quite some distance, lots of birds flying around and the water temp is 25C and its hot and muggy with lots of little rain storms passing me.
POS 13,07N 129,09W


----------



## T34C

uspirate said:


> *Here ya go i was tracking PbZeer, i might have missed a couple of legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it just me or does that look like slug trails?


----------



## sailingdog

How dare you call Aria a slug!!!... however, if you're calling PBz a slug... have at it. 


T34C said:


> Is it just me or does that look like slug trails?


----------



## Classic30

bestfriend said:


> This morning I found 3 flying fish and a squid on the deck, 2 fish were about 5 cm and one was 20 cm. All day they have been jumping out of the water in front of my bow and can fly quite some distance, lots of birds flying around and the water temp is 25C and its hot and muggy with lots of little rain storms passing me.
> POS 13,07N 129,09W


A squid on deck?? What was it doing? Chasing the flying fish?? I don't think I have ever heard of *anyone* finding a squid on deck without actually catching it beforehand. Must be a world-first!.. 

I wonder if Simon knows that larger flying fish are edible (though not particularly tasty)?


----------



## bestfriend

POS 11 02 N 129 05W 2pm pdt light winds hot and humid


----------



## eMKay

sailingdog said:


> How dare you call Aria a slug!!!... however, if you're calling PBz a slug... have at it.


Aria? Crap! I just named my boat Aria. Oh well. I guess it would have to be a popular sailboat name.


----------



## camaraderie

Mike...there are 30 coast guard documented Aria's with countless state registered ones. Hope you like company!


----------



## sailingdog

Not exactly the choice of names if you wanted a unique name for your boat.  I would be that there's at least 1000 of them in the US alone....and probably a few more in Canada, England, Italy, Australia, New Zealand, etc. 


camaraderie said:


> Mike...there are 30 coast guard documented Aria's with countless state registered ones. Hope you like company!


----------



## denby

sailingdog said:


> Not exactly the choice of names if you wanted a unique name for your boat.  I would be that there's at least 1000 of them in the US alone....and probably a few more in Canada, England, Italy, Australia, New Zealand, etc.


Dog,

What's the name of your boat?


----------



## Giulietta

ARIA in Portuguese means:

"A-sailboat-that-is-very-slow-and-motors-most-of-the-time-aimlessly-with-an-old-fart-
inside-that-takes-photos-and-makes-photoshows-with-them-with-hippie-music-like-Earth-Wind-and-fire-
and-Joan-Baez-and-doesn't-bathe"...more or less.....loses a little in translation


----------



## KeelHaulin

Stats as of BF's last post:

Distance Traveled: 1697 NM (Daily Waypoints Entered into Chart Navigator)
Time: ~13 Days
Avg Dist/Day: 130 NM
Avg Speed: 5.45 KTS

Rhumb Line (APPX) Distance to reach The Marquesas: ~1360 NM

So considering that he has some light wind sailing to do and that he will sail along more of a due S course until he crosses the equator; 
he's probably at about the half-way point. The end of next week will tell us if he will be in the 4 week range; but it might take him a bit longer depending on ICZ winds. 
If he maintains his average (optimistic) he's ~10 days out via the rhumb line.

Of course Chart Navigator's base map is a Mercator Projection so my calc's could be all wrong...


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the update Keelhaulin.


----------



## T34C

Giulietta said:


> ARIA in Portuguese means:
> 
> "A-sailboat-that-is-very-slow-and-motors-most-of-the-time-aimlessly-with-an-old-fart-
> inside-that-takes-photos-and-makes-photoshows-with-them-with-hippie-music-like-Earth-Wind-
> and-fire-and-Joan-Baez-and-doesn't-bathe"...more or less.....loses a little in translation


Thats funny, it means the same thing in english!  
(I'm now ducking and running for cover!)


----------



## eMKay

Gee, who would have though the Italian word for "Air" would be a popular boat name


----------



## jrd22

Thanks for the position update. Anyone that's been there done that- how long does it normally take to get across the equator back into some wind generally?

John


----------



## bestfriend

The winds yesterday Friday 15 may were so light I decided to fly the asymmetrical spinnaker and it was great until about 6pm, when there was a wind shift with some force and a choppy swell. The Spinnaker went inside out and wrapped itself around the headsail furler about half way up and proceeded to spin tighter all the way to the top even enveloping the sock. One hour latter needing the break I tried to make the regular radio call with Greg and Melissa on Pura Vida, no luck Propagation is bad at the moment even email has to be sent at the higher frequencies. Time to think and listen to the radio. If I can't get it down I can't use the headsail, me thinks to self, but I do have a staysail so all is not lost; just a bit slower and if I get the guts I will fly the symmetrical spinnaker if needed. So Up to the for deck to set up the inner fore stay just as I tighten the high field lever the spinnaker takes a flap as I hadn't got around to lashing it down, and the inner fore stay acts as a peeler and as I rotate the furler by hand it peels the spinnaker off the furler. Once down on deck I stuff the lot into its bag and there it will stay..until the next time I decide to fly it. Moral of the story, don't always do things in the order they should be done, you might get a nice surprise.

POS 07,28N 130,09W Sunny hot,dam hot water temp 28C light wind

Simon


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks BF... but where's the globe with the position on it??? You're slacking.


----------



## Stryker72

As someone who is just getting started sailing, Simon's voyage is an inspiration. Thanks to all for keeping us updated. 

Fair wind's Simon!


----------



## teddius

*Pos 06,10N 130,34W Hot 2pm pdt*

Ted worked out that I was yesterday at the furthest point from land any where on the planet. I'm in the doldrums at the moment with winds in all directions but west. Its like a sauna but with no relief.

Simon

Ps Yes, I get all your messages but as I only get 90 minutes of air time per week I cant answer them all, sorry but I need my weather reports.


----------



## teddius

teddius said:


> Ted worked out that I was yesterday at the furthest point from land any where on the planet.


AS AN ASIDE...
I'D LIKE TO QUALIFY THAT, IN THAT I TOLD HIM THAT BY THE LOOKS OF IT ON GOOGLE EARTH HE WAS SMACK IN THE MIDDLE BETWEEN HAWAII, MEXICO AND THE MARQUESAS- WHICH IS PROBABLY THE FURTHEST ANYONE CAN GET FROM LAND. THERE WAS ABSOLUTELY NO CALCULATION, OR COMPARISON OF ANY TYPE OTHER THAN A QUICK GLANCE AND THOUGHT OF, "WOW, HE'S PRETTY FAR OUT THERE NOW..." SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO CRITIQUE MY CALCULATIONS, I STAND THAT THERE WERE NONE TO CRITIQUE.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

in the doldrums with only a little more than 1200 miles to go, since BF is probably busy saving lives i will do the update for him


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks USP... 


BF— You're slacking...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey, those lives don't need saving. Simon's position is much more important than someone who gets themselves into a situation where they need a fireman to save them. Where are your priorities man.


----------



## denby

Thanks Teddius and BJ.


----------



## Bryan53

teddius said:


> AS AN ASIDE...
> I'D LIKE TO QUALIFY THAT, IN THAT I TOLD HIM THAT BY THE LOOKS OF IT ON GOOGLE EARTH HE WAS SMACK IN THE MIDDLE BETWEEN HAWAII, MEXICO AND THE MARQUESAS- WHICH IS PROBABLY THE FURTHEST ANYONE CAN GET FROM LAND. THERE WAS ABSOLUTELY NO CALCULATION, OR COMPARISON OF ANY TYPE OTHER THAN A QUICK GLANCE AND THOUGHT OF, "WOW, HE'S PRETTY FAR OUT THERE NOW..." SO IF ANYONE WANTS TO CRITIQUE MY CALCULATIONS, I STAND THAT THERE WERE NONE TO CRITIQUE.


He is indeed way out there. FWIW, according to Wikipedia, the farthest from land one can get is:

"The Pacific pole of inaccessibility (also called Point Nemo), the point in the ocean farthest from any land, lies in the South Pacific Ocean at 48°52.6′S, 123°23.6′W, which is approximately 2,688 km (1,670 mi) from the nearest land (equidistant from Ducie Island in the Pitcairn Islands to the north, Maher Island off Siple Island near Marie Byrd Land, Antarctica to the south and Motu Nui off Rapa Nui in the north east). It is in the middle of an area of 22,405,411 km² (8,650,778 sq mi) of ocean, larger than the entire former Soviet Union."


----------



## bestfriend

Well yesterday was fun, very light winds from every direction except west and if it blew it was between 2 and 7 knots, even ran the engine for a total 14 hours as I lost 30 miles some how. The squalls came up out of no where and at one time I was surrounded by 7 separate Squalls and with the changing winds I didn't know which one would make a move. At first if there was wind I would douse the sails and be hit with an increase of about 5 knots 5+5=10 should have left the sails alone. Until this little squall hit and I went from 3-4 to 20+ then I'm thinking should have shortened sail but it only lasted about 20 minutes, and I got some good ground covered and a total drenching with warm rain so I had a wash at the same time. good wind this morning and hope it keeps up, from the south, who'd have thunk it. so I'm close hauled and making 5 knots in a sort of south west direction.

Pos as at 1pm PDST N 04,31 W 131,11 Hot sunny, hot cloudy, hot raining.

Simon


----------



## CharlieCobra

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog

BF-

Tell simon to put the engine in forward, not reverse next time.  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## bestfriend

He gave me another update yesterday that put him 3 degrees north, so I imagine his next update today will put him over the equator.


----------



## sailingdog

Bueno...


----------



## bubb2

bestfriend said:


> He gave me another update yesterday that put him 3 degrees north, so I imagine his next update today will put him over the equator.


Thanks for the update. That's got to be exciting for him as the whole night sky will change. There are people who will never be able to see the southern stars with there own eyes. Simon is lucky man, he has seen it the night sky from both hemispheres. now that I thought about it he has earned it. Good on you Simon


----------



## sailingdog

BF-

Do you know if Simon has a sextant aboard, and if he is practicing his celestial navigation skills at all??


----------



## bestfriend

sailingdog said:


> BF-
> 
> Do you know if Simon has a sextant aboard, and if he is practicing his celestial navigation skills at all??


No Sextant, but he found the Southern Cross last night.


----------



## sifucarl

*Congratulations!*

I've been following with great interest and just wanted to contribute my 2 cents. Preemptive but here's a little something fun, congrats on crossing 










Time to open the champagne

edit: the picture didn't come through [email protected]%


----------



## Classic30

bestfriend said:


> No Sextant, but he found the Southern Cross last night.


I should bloody well hope so! If he comes from Down Under and didn't know what the Southern Cross looked like, I'd be most disappointed!! (that was a joke, okay?)  

At least now, if his GPS ever packs up - next stop: The South Pole... Watch out for icebergs, Simon!


----------



## bestfriend

*slow, slow, slow....*

Pos at 3pm PDT N 02,53 W 132,14

it is hot and lots of sun, very little change during the night except no sun just a full moon. had the first proper look at the southern cross, very unusual seeing is so low in the sky . still waiting for the South Easterlies only have a southerly wind.


----------



## Classic30

bestfriend said:


> Pos at 3pm PDT N 02,53 W 132,14
> 
> it is hot and lots of sun, very little change during the night except no sun just a full moon. had the first proper look at the southern cross, very unusual seeing is so low in the sky . still waiting for the South Easterlies only have a southerly wind.


Thanks, BF 

It does sound like he's having a hard time of it. The old square-riggers could sometimes take weeks to get through the Doldrums, but I don't suppose there is much else he can do...


----------



## ibrick

So if I'm not mistaken, Simon is hoping for the highlighted area to help him in his journey. Would this be the south easterlies he's referring to ?
As a noob to sailing I find his voyage a fantastic learning tool with all your contributions regarding his course and weather challenges. Thanks and Goodonya Simon!


----------



## Faster

Thanks, everyone, for keep the rest of us updated on Simon's progress... Good on Goodonya...


----------



## bestfriend

ibrick - that looks right. The little I know about this stuff says that right now he is stuck in the middle of nothing, just North of your circle. There are three low pressure systems South of him, with that stream of SE wind in between, and a high even further South. I know even less about the South Pacific weather patterns than I do about the North Pacific, but from what I have heard and seen, there can be some nasty low pressure systems later in the year that spin off Australia and New Zealand heading NE. One of the reasons he was eager to leave.


----------



## camaraderie

Let's not forget that the Cheese Scow and "Cap'n" Reid is out there. Talk about hazards to navigation...we need to keep those two well apart!


----------



## teddius

*60 nortical miles till 00.00.00*

Hi all well at 3pm PDST, I was at 01,00 N 132,45 W and only 1 degree or 60 miles til the Equator. The wind is not helping much at the moment as it puffs in from the south east at between 0 and 5 knots, its been a slow day since the sun came up.

I'll let you know when I get there.
Simon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I hope he takes a pic of his GPS coordinates when it reads 00.00N


----------



## poopdeckpappy

I've been meaning to ask this, How do you get the Lats & Atts grid on GE


----------



## TSOJOURNER

poopdeckpappy said:


> I've been meaning to ask this, How do you get the Lats & Atts grid on GE


I was just going to pm you pappy but others might want to know as well.
in the upper GE tool bar click "view' then check "grid". should be good to go.


----------



## bestfriend

Alright everyone, one big collective blow in the southerly direction to get the bastard across the line! Deep breaths now, 1, 2......

Cam, I sent him Cap'n Reid's coordinates. If that doesn't get him across the line, I don't know what will!


......Oh.....3!


----------



## sailingdog

Sway, CD, Cam...* it is important that you participate, since you guys are the biggest blowhards we've got in North America. *



bestfriend said:


> Alright everyone, one big collective blow in the southerly direction to get the bastard across the line! Deep breaths now, 1, 2......
> 
> Cam, I sent him Cap'n Reid's coordinates. If that doesn't get him across the line, I don't know what will!
> 
> ......Oh.....3!


----------



## teddius

*I've a glass of gin and tonic wating for him to cross*

I've a glass of gin and tonic in the air waiting for him to cross that line. Hurry up man, my arm is getting tired!


----------



## denby

teddius said:


> I've a glass of gin and tonic in the air waiting for him to cross that line. Hurry up man, my arm is getting tired!


I'd skip the tonic.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

uspirate said:


> I was just going to pm you pappy but others might want to know as well.
> in the upper GE tool bar click "view' then check "grid". should be good to go.


LMAO, geezus, it was right there, I owe two rep pts. 1 for showing me how, and 1 cuz I'm a knothead

Thanks

btw, I have to use an IOU cause I still need to spread it around


----------



## bestfriend

Hello all you Poly Wogs, and to any of you fellow Shell Backs, I salute you.

Well last night at 1.22AM PDST I crossed the Equator at 00,00 132.51 W. The winds were gusting to 8 knots but were more in the 3-5 knots range. I had a full moon with about 30% light cloud cover. I could see most of the stars and was following the Southern Cross that was low on the horizon. Due to the lack of good solid wind I have been doing a lot of hand steering as the air vane on the wind vane gets confused in the lulls and we start to flop about, this puts me in the wrong place for the next wave of wind. The temp was 30 deg C last night and was not as humid. So now I can call myself a Shell Back, as I have sailed over the Equator, and single handed. I have since removed the air vane and hooked up the electronic tiller pilot to the wind vane and we are doing a lot better as the tiller pilot steers a compass course and not that of the wind, so when the wind drops or disappears for a few minutes it holds its course.

Maxon thanks for the Avo Robusto it suited the occasion, and for the toast, Don Julio, Anejo. So with a great cigar and a great Tequila I toasted you all.

Simon

P.S I also gifted the ocean gods with a band of gold, one unneeded wedding ring.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Sweet, not much more to go for this passage. Maybe 900 NM?


----------



## sailingdog

Congrats Simon..


----------



## Cruisingdad

Great news!! Great job, Simon.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

bestfriend said:


> So with a great cigar and a great Tequila I toasted you all.
> 
> Simon
> 
> * P.S I also gifted the ocean gods with a band of gold, one unneeded wedding ring*.


Great idea for the one i've been holding on to... Good on ya "Shellback Simon"


----------



## KeelHaulin

GOODONYA Simon!!

Looks like he's ~700 miles out of the Marquesas. If he averages 5kts it will be another 5.5-6 days before he makes landfall.


----------



## knothead

poopdeckpappy said:


> LMAO, geezus, it was right there, I owe two rep pts. 1 for showing me how, and 1 cuz I'm a _*knothead*_
> 
> Thanks
> 
> btw, I have to use an IOU cause I still need to spread it around


Hey, watch it with the casual, and rather disparaging use of my moniker.


----------



## sailingdog

If the shoe fits... 


knothead said:


> Hey, watch it with the casual, and rather disparaging use of my moniker.


----------



## knothead

sailingdog said:


> If the shoe fits...


Ouch!


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... I couldn't resist...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Oh, sorry Knothead, won't happen again  


SD............Shut up .


----------



## bubb2

Good on ya twice Simon!!!!!!!!!!!!! Once from me and the other from Courtney


----------



## sailingdog

PDP's awfully grumpy... he must have skipped his metamucil this morning.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Not at all SD, hense the little green faces............it's all in good fun as far as I'm concerned


----------



## PBzeer

Congrats Simon. Must admit, I haven't been following this as much as I should.


----------



## camaraderie

Way to go Simon! On the downhill run now!

*"Off the wind on this heading
Lie the Marquesas.
We got 30 some feet of the waterline.
Nicely making way."*


----------



## denby

knothead said:


> Hey, watch it with the casual, and rather disparaging use of my moniker.


Yeah but your a knothead for a good reason. Thanks again


----------



## max-on

bestfriend said:


> Maxon thanks for the Avo Robusto it suited the occasion, and for the toast, Don Julio, Anejo. So with a great cigar and a great Tequila I toasted you all.
> 
> Simon


You are welcome!!! Simon I am glad you enjoyed the cigar, I do not remember what I sent you, but that one must have been the Avo Maduro; I was right there with you buddy  !! 

Congrats on the crossing, and single-handed; all I can say is 'WOW'!

_BF, please send him my reply._


----------



## denby

Congratulation from a polliwog.


----------



## sailingdog

Cam-

Believe you screwed the pooch on the lyrics... of course, you're taking poetic license for Simon's boat...  He wishes he had eighty feet of waterline...  



> Got out of town on a boat
> Goin' to Southern islands.
> Sailing a reach
> Before a followin' sea.
> She was makin' for the trades
> On the outside,
> And the downhill run
> To Papeete.
> Off the wind on this heading
> Lie the Marquesas.
> We got *eighty* feet of the waterline.
> Nicely making way.
> In a noisy bar in Avalon
> I tried to call you.
> But on a midnight watch I realized
> Why twice you ran away.


----------



## bestfriend

You got it Max-on.

as of 7pm 22/5 PDST 01,17 S 133,21 W

Only about 600 miles to the Marquesas and I have wind, NSW won the first State of origin, the sun is still shinning, its still hot, but I am happy.

Simon


----------



## tdw

in case that leaves any of you confused.....

State of Origin.......Football Series (3 games) , NSW v Qld. Debatably the most important Rugby League games played in Oz each year......


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for clearing that up fuzzy.


----------



## sifucarl

*Welcome Honorable Shellback*

Congratulations Simon, welcome to the ranks of the Honorable Shellback. Ah, I can still remember my first crossing, since our last port of call was Sidney, Australia, our initiation supplies included vegemite, I still can't get the taste out of my mouth


----------



## sailingdog

I'm posting this certificate for Sifucarl... 

Congrats Simon on your new Shellback status.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

those chicks in the lower corners have some really nice boobs


sailingdog said:


> I'm posting this certificate for Sifucarl...
> 
> Congrats Simon on your new Shellback status.


----------



## sailingdog

Look at your avatar, and you say that... I hope Nimfy beats you with a stick. 


uspirate said:


> those chicks in the lower corners have some really nice boobs


----------



## max-on

SD, you should know better than to post nudy pictures!


----------



## sailingdog

If that shellback certificate excites you, you're worse off than I thought...and that's pretty bad...considering my opinion of most lawyers.  I'll be sending you some gift certificates to *The Foxy Lady*... 



max-on said:


> SD, you should know better than to post nudy pictures!


----------



## bestfriend

*Pos at 9.15am pdst 04,10 S 135,09 W*

less then 400 miles to the Marquesas and a level bed and floor, I have been on a port tack for near all the distance. Walking on solid ground will be interesting.

Simon


----------



## sailingdog

Damn, port tack...he's the give way boat then...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

just dug this up from the past to once again see Simons boat.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/39856-offer-has-been-accepted.html


----------



## sailingdog

it'd be interesting to see before the voyage photos compared to after the voyage photos...


----------



## bestfriend

land is getting closer, I will have to start wearing cloths again soon.
I will soon start using UTC/GMT/Zulu (they are all the same) as I will be on a different local time .

Pos at 11.30am PDST 06,56 S 136,19 W warm to hot sunny with 50% cloud slight seas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thanks for the update BF, any idea of his destination in the Marquesas...Hiva??
this is just a guesstimation


----------



## artbyjody

bestfriend said:


> I will have to start wearing cloths again soon.


Is that really Simon's part of the update - or sinisterly yours?


----------



## bestfriend

*No more fishing*

Well the fishing tackle has been put away for a while, as I have a freezer full of sail fish, about 1pm I hooked onto a bill fish of some kind it jumped dived and nearly stopped the boat  and when it went down it was like pulling up a dead weight, then it pulled the hook and was gone. I was happy about that because what do you do with a fish that big. anyhow left the line out and about 3pm the bucket shot across the cockpit (this is my bite indicator) and an hour later I have one sail fish laying over the back seats about 5 foot something long . I cut 6 good fillets the same length as the freezer. So no more fishing till I need too. The clean up is just too much work.

Pos as of 00,01 utc 07,30 S 136,31 W

Simon


----------



## bestfriend

artbyjody said:


> Is that really Simon's part of the update - or sinisterly yours?


I don't think I could conjur up an image so disturbing.

Thanks for the map BJ. Yes, I think Hiva.


----------



## eMKay

245 or so miles to first stop! What town is he actually stopping in in the marquesas? He's going to Hiva Oa island right? He needs to catch some Ahi and throw the sailfish back


----------



## Classic30

bestfriend said:


> Well the fishing tackle has been put away for a while, as I have a freezer full of sail fish, about 1pm I hooked onto a bill fish of some kind it jumped dived and nearly stopped the boat  and when it went down it was like pulling up a dead weight, then it pulled the hook and was gone. I was happy about that because what do you do with a fish that big. anyhow left the line out and about 3pm the bucket shot across the cockpit (this is my bite indicator) and an hour later I have one sail fish laying over the back seats about 5 foot something long . I cut 6 good fillets the same length as the freezer. So no more fishing till I need too. The clean up is just too much work.
> 
> Pos as of 00,01 utc 07,30 S 136,31 W
> 
> Simon


(..whilst trying to imagine a 5 foot something fish lying on one of his cockpit seats..) Are you sure it's not a mermaid, Simon?? It's illegal to take those, you know!!  

I hope he's taking photos of all this. The story would earn him a write-up in a fishing magazine for sure!..


----------



## bestfriend

POS at 19:00 utc, 12pm Pdst,5pm Aus 09'22 S 137,14 course 240 mag, can you guess which island.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

less than 200 miles from land! 

09 22 S 137 14 W


----------



## eMKay

bestfriend said:


> POS at 19:00 utc, 12pm Pdst,5pm Aus 09'22 S 137,14 course 240 mag, can you guess which island.


I would have said Hiva, but if I had to guess based on his path, it looks like he's heading for this little gem of a harbor -10.4643° -138.665°

I know nothing of these islands other than what I can read searching google and wikipedia.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*almost* patiently waiting for the update


----------



## tdw

Has to be Hiva, Fatu does not have a port of entry and according to Noonsite they are quite strict about the legalities.

Then again he is a bloody Australian......she'll be right mate.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Fair winds and godspeed Simon!

-Spencer


----------



## Stillraining

uspirate said:


> *almost* patiently waiting for the update


More fun then a lunar landing...


----------



## denby

Are we there yet?


----------



## sailingdog

As an Australian, does Simon have to file an entry request to Australia like other sailors?


----------



## Classic30

sailingdog said:


> As an Australian, does Simon have to file an entry request to Australia like other sailors?


If he's got an Australian passport, IIRC it's just a rubber stamp..


----------



## bestfriend

*Land Ho! Hiva Oa*

Arrived at the Island last night but too dark to try and enter, so hove too until just before dawn and sailed the last 30 mile in dropping anchor at 10am 28/5 in Atuona, Hiva Oa time, total time 24 days 20 hours. hadn't finished putting the sails away when customs came knocking. all Ok, still have to see the Gendarme in the morning. so I have to stay on the boat til then, so now I am going to have a sleep.

Way to go Simon!!!!!!!


----------



## bestfriend

sailingdog said:


> As an Australian, does Simon have to file an entry request to Australia like other sailors?


No.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Goodonya!!


----------



## camaraderie

Wahooooo! Way to go Simon....magnificent voyage!!


----------



## teddius

*Hurrah!*

Hurrah! Lets all raise a glass to the man that did what the majority of us only post about doing. GOODONYA!


----------



## sailingdog

Congrats Simon... How far to Oz now???


----------



## jrd22

Simon- congrats on the successful trip! After a well deserved snooze, hope you can get off the boat and try to walk a straight line to the best pub for a tall cold one. Goodonya!

John


----------



## tdw

bestfriend said:


> No.
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


Think you are wrong on this BF.

All incoming vessels are required to notify Oz Customs prior to arrival be they Oz registered or foreign flagged. Required notification 96 hours minimum prior to arrival unless voyage is of less than 96 hours duraion.

In Simon's case, Goodonya, is also being imported so he'll have to sort out the importation paperwork.

Distance wise he's not even half way home yet. He's travelled approx 3000 nautical miles thus far and as the albatross flies has over 4000 still to go.

Don't know how direct a route he has planned so it could be a lot longer.


----------



## bestfriend

sailingdog said:


> As an Australian, does Simon have to file an entry request to Australia like other sailors?


Yes.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Stillraining

Great job Simon...Id give 10 bucks to see a movie of you trying to walk a straight line down the dock..heeheee..land legs may take a day or two..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Stillraining said:


> Great job Simon...Id give 10 bucks to see a movie of you trying to walk a straight line down the dock..heeheee..land legs may take a day or two..


i'd pay fifteen bucks


----------



## artbyjody

uspirate said:


> i'd pay fifteen bucks


Is that with or without his clothes off?


----------



## Classic30

artbyjody said:


> Is that with or without his clothes off?


Gee, Jody - never knew you were that way inclined!!!  

Besides.. we don't want to frighten the natives now, do we??


----------



## artbyjody

Hartley18 said:


> Gee, Jody - Never knew you were that way inclined..
> 
> Besides.. we don't want to frighten the natives now, do we??


Nah reference a dozen posts back with message from Simon that stated he was close to land and finally would need to put his clothes on...

I have no inclinations and I am not paying to see anything!!!


----------



## Stillraining

uspirate said:


> i'd pay fifteen bucks


SOLD!!!

YouTube - Drunk Man Crossing The Road


----------



## Classic30

artbyjody said:


> Nah reference a dozen posts back with message from Simon that stated he was close to land and finally would need to put his clothes on...


I know that. 



artbyjody said:


> I have no inclinations and I am not paying to see anything!!!


Gotcha!


----------



## denby

Goodonya Simon.


----------



## craigtoo

*CLINK* *CLINK* Cheers! Way to Go! Congrats!


----------



## Joel73

YEA SIMON!!!!!!!!!!!! Goodonya!!!














































Looking forward to hearing more reports from the high seas... the flying fish and squid story was quite amusing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Congrats on a successful first leg of your journey. I'm raising a dark & stormy to you now.


----------



## Lion35

Congrats Simon!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'm still brelecating with my becond case of seer officer...i mean second case of beer occifer


----------



## max-on

Congrats Simon!!! Now go treat yourself to a box of cigars.


----------



## tdw

Played well, done good.


----------



## KeelHaulin

*Simon's First Day Ashore*

Here's the latest email (5/28/08):



SimonV S/V GOODONYA said:


> inflated the dinghy and went to check in, nice little village and lots of Police (Gendarmes)the roads are all concrete and every one is so laid back it can be annoying at first, but then there is no need to rush. Customs came yesterday and they travel around in a big patrol boat and just turn up where ever, they did not search my boat but they did two others but they where young people in rough boats. Apparently there is money to be made in the more isolated islands by trading, the big items are alcohol and the big item that is like gold is .22 cal rim fire bullets. The locals are rationed their ammunition by the authorities and get 6 rounds per month for hunting wild pig and goat. Check in was filling in a form, paying a bond of FPF 97000 or about $1300 You get this back when you leave French Polynesia. every thing is expensive a meal of a bowl of rice and mixed meat with a liter of orange drink was fpf 1000/$14 and a small can of mozzi repellant was FPF 680/$9.70. We have just had a down poor and I thought it was going to sink the boat it was so thick and heavy the cockpit drains couldn't cope and I had about 2" of water when out side I had to put my hand over my nose and mouth to stop from drowning. The boat is nice and clean. A Hammer head shark was hanging around the boat this morning, it was all of 12"/30cm.


----------



## Stillraining

I guess Walmart hasn't hit town yet.


----------



## Stillraining

uspirate said:


> I'm still brelecating with my becond case of seer officer...i mean second case of beer occifer


I might be in trouble....I had no problum reading that..


----------



## CharlieCobra

Congrats to Simon for a successful passage.


----------



## Giulietta

Well done Simon...congratulations!!!

Take some photos


----------



## jorapazu

Way to go, congratulations...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Congratulations Simon, like everyone here, I look forward too reading about your voyage


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i'm ready for the pics and storyline


----------



## Faster

Missed this milestone, Simon... Congrats; well done. Trust all's well with Goodonya and with yourself.

Enjoy the respite as you prepare for the next leg.

Again, awesome job!!


----------



## camaraderie

What no wifi in Hiva Oa???


----------



## TSOJOURNER

camaraderie said:


> What no wifi in Hiva Oa???


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## poopdeckpappy

camaraderie said:


> What no wifi in Hiva Oa???


holy cow, that would mean no starbucks


----------



## bubb2

well done Simon!


----------



## tdw

poopdeckpappy said:


> holy cow, that would mean no starbucks


Shows those Marquesans have more than a modicum of good taste.  

I noticed that on Noonsite French Polynesia is described as the most expensive place on earth to visit.

Maybe that's an indication of the WiFi charges ???


----------



## JohnRPollard

Bravo to Simon, singlehanded voyagemaker!

All the same, I'm still not convinced the world isn't flat.


----------



## sailhog

Can't believe I missed this thread...

Simon, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailhog said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread...
> 
> Simon, CONGRATULATIONS!


 quit surfing porn and you'll see these things.


----------



## bestfriend

Well Simon just called and left a message. I saw the call but didn't pick up because I thought the strange number was some weirdo salesman. I was half right. He said he would call back.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

bestfriend said:


> Well Simon just called and left a message. I saw the call but didn't pick up because I thought the strange number was some weirdo salesman. I was half right. He said he would call back.


 was it a collect call from the "Inmate phone system"?


----------



## KeelHaulin

I hope nothing is wrong with him or the boat; it's been more than a few days since he sent out a sailmail e-mail and he never put a post up here on the Sailnet forum with info and pictures


----------



## teddius

[singing] He just called... to say... "I love you..." he just called to say "how much I care..."


----------



## KeelHaulin

LOL; was just checking for an update... Too bad he did not sign up for a Vonage number; he could call from anywhere that has an Internet server for a much lower cost than an overseas call.


----------



## bestfriend

He sounded in good spirits, and probably full of spirits, on the message. No call back, but I am working on calling him.


----------



## ReverendMike

A very belated and very heartfelt "Congratulations Simon!". 

(and thanks to BF et al for relaying it all)


----------



## Stillraining

Hay its been a long trip maybe he found one of these..


----------



## teddius

KeelHaulin said:


> LOL; was just checking for an update... Too bad he did not sign up for a Vonage number; he could call from anywhere that has an Internet server for a much lower cost than an overseas call.


He can go to Skype or BF can go to skype and set up an internet account easy peasy. Thats what we did throughout South America and it cost us .02 a minute to call the States. 
Go to Skype.com
Like I said, easy....

Teddius


----------



## bestfriend

Just spoke to Simon on the tele. He's doing great. He was at the top of the mountain in Hiva Oa visiting Guaguin's grave site. Told me a couple of tall fish stories about the one that got away. Says that the only problem he is having is using up his battery power at anchor. Needs a generator. Not enough wind for even a wind generator, so most boats are starting their engines. His friend can't come out for the next leg yet, so he is going to leave in a couple of days for Fatu Hiva and then on to Tahiti where his friend will join him.

*Note!!!! He will try to be on Sailnet tomorrow 9am his time, 12pm West coast, 3pm East Coast.*

He has also sent a CD to me with photos and I will post them when they get here.


----------



## sailingdog

He needs some Solar Panels...


----------



## Stillraining

I thought he installed two?


----------



## bestfriend

He did.


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## jrd22

Thanks for the update BF, looking forward to seeing the pics.

John


----------



## bestfriend

Dear all, I am sorry If it seemed I had abandoned you but what can I say it is just "Another baguette in paradise", this place is very beautiful, very green and very wet It rains most mornings and afternoons WiFi has just arrived at the Post Office and there are a number of phones boxes around the place. There is no markets as such, being a small community here they tend to trade amongst themselves any extras tend to end up at one of the three, yes three supermarkets in the village they are called Magazines(French for supermarket)now this is no Woolworths I can tell you. I have a feeling they are all community owned as I have seen one girl working at two of them and today she was behind the desk at the Post Office. They don't stack the tins on the shelves instead they spread them out one can at a time. They are little more than a shed with rough wooden shelves. selection is minimal if you want beans they you get the choice of one brand, If one magazine does not have what you want, neither will the other two. Every one here seems to be employed and doing something, there is a lot of building going on and every where you look someone, wether 18 or 80 is sweeping up the street or pruning trees. No one seems to be just hanging out except the two old ladies who every day sit smoking under a shade tree at the major intersection. The Gendarmes have one of the biggest buildings apart from the hospital, they are having a new building built with security fencing and big electric gates, their old station is more of a colonial house with glass French doors (what else would you expect)that open on to a veranda. Next to the station is the police barracks which look's like a a small two story apartment block, and this also has a high solid fence My be they now something will happen soon. Every one here seems to drive 4x4 diesel suv's and the younger people ride scooters, they are all newish models. I regret not being able to speak French, it makes it hard just buying an envelope, the post office does not sell them they say "you must go to one of the Magazines". At the post office, or banks every thing is done sitting down atg a desk and if you are a local or speak French you will be there for 10-15 minuets even if there is a que as there is always time for a chat. I cant speak any French, so I only get cornered by the lady at the fuel station on the docks, which also is a magazine, she wont give me my change until she has practiced her English vocabulary, I think she wants to work in the Post Office. At 11am until 2pm every thing closes except the little restaurants/cafes and bars. If you want fish you buy a hook and line and go and catch it you don't even need bait just a shiny hook with some bright feathers and you have dinner. I am planning on heading south soon to Fatu Hiva about 10 hours away to see the Bay of Virgins for a couple of days and then I will head for the Tuamotu's and see some coral and sandy beaches, do some spear fishing and look for crayfish. Then on to Tahiti where I hope to meet up with Mick Donnley. So once I am on the move I will have all the power I need to keep you updated thanks to the towed generator, at the moment due to the lack of bright sun light my batteries are always low 55-60% I should have bought a small petrol generator, even those here with wind generators are short on power. I will write again when I am on the move or if something exiting happens.


----------



## TrueBlue

Thanks for sharing that BF. Simon seems to be enjoying the epitome of South Pacific cruising, a most enviable solo sailing lifestyle. 

Rather than blazing through each of the islands along his route, I'm glad to see he's taking enough time to experience life among the locals.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Great writeup Simon, and thanks for relaying BF!!

- CD


----------



## Stillraining

What?.... no real time Simon?...


----------



## Faster

Way to go Simon! Nice write up, really good job getting there in good time and in good form. 

All the best for the rest of your voyage.


----------



## sailhog

Cheers to Simon! Gotta keep posting these updates with all the local color. Cheers to Bestfriend for conveying the post!

I was hoping to sail to the South Pacific one day -- but not any more... Why bother when you can read a great account from a fellow sailor?


----------



## Stillraining

sailhog said:


> Cheers to Simon! Gotta keep posting these updates with all the local color. Cheers to Bestfriend for conveying the post!
> 
> I was hoping to sail to the South Pacific one day -- but not any more... Why bother when you can read a great account from a fellow sailor?


Hog...Might as well sell the boat and order a couple more sail magazines...


----------



## sailortjk1

Once Again.......... Well Done Simon!!!!!!!


----------



## sailhog

Stillraining said:


> Hog...Might as well sell the boat and order a couple more sail magazines...


I stopped eating years ago... just watch Rachel Ray...


----------



## Stillraining

sailhog said:


> I stopped eating years ago... just watch Rachel Ray...


You have to many BBQ's to believe that..


----------



## T34C

Simon- Sound Brilliant!
BF- Thanks for the relay.


----------



## sailingdog

THanks BF... keep up the good work.


----------



## Freesail99

Tonight when Simon is online would be one of many times when a live chat be very nice to have.


----------



## bestfriend

Simon can't make it. He says sorry, but its non stop monsoon rains and he doesn't want to walk an hour in the rain with his computer. He'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Giulietta

If you ever talk to him again, tell him I said hi, and that I am on and off so I may miss him, but say hi...


----------



## KeelHaulin

Good to hear from Simon; sounds like he is having a great time at Hiva Oa! We can't wait to see the pictures of his passage and island pictures!


----------



## tdw

Monson rains de damned. I got out of bed at 05.30 for this. sheesh !!

Kidding.

If you do see this, G'day to you old son, looks like its all good albeit a tad soggy. 

Now, gotta get me some coffee.


----------



## bestfriend

*POS at June 6 S 09,54.5 W 139,06*

Yes I am at the island of TAHUATA in a little bay called Hananoenoa, I came in yesterday as Hiva Oa was getting too rough with the swell and low tides. I took some vidio of the waves breaking through the anchorage. This new place is like a post card the water is Topaz blue and I am in 7M of water and you can see the bottom which is white sand and coral. as soon as I dropped anchor at about 5.30pm yesterday. I remembered to put down the ladder and dove into the water it is so warm and the first thing I noticed was how clean the bottom of the boat is. The beach is sheltered on both sides by rock cliffs and the beach is yellow sand with rock showing through in places, a mass of palm trees meets the back of the beach and a few huts are built to the rear of the palms. No one lives here they all live in a village about 4 miles south and use the huts during the copra season. So its just me and two other cruisers in the bay. After brecky I'm off exploring. One thing the wind whistles down the valley and just about blows you off the boat but you can hear it coming, though yesterday when sailing past the bay with full sail it put me on my ear.


----------



## Stillraining

Thanks BF...OK Simon I'm starting to get envious...that anchorage sounds pretty nice as I look out the window and see nothing but rain...rain...rain...


----------



## tdw

Stillraining said:


> Thanks BF...OK Simon I'm starting to get envious...that anchorage sounds pretty nice as I look out the window and see nothing but rain...rain...rain...


STARTING to get envious ???? Damn it man what would it take to get you really enthused ???


----------



## Stillraining

My sweety with me in a little skinny thing....or not ...


----------



## tdw

Stillraining said:


> My sweety with me in a little skinny thing....or not ...


Ah !

Hmmm !

Memo to self - "He might be on to something there".

Picky picky picky, not content with crystal clear water, tropical island and yacht you also want a bit of hotsy totsy ?

Deviant.

Point of order.......how do you look in that little skinny thing ? Myself I prefer it when the lovely Ms Wombat is thusly attired but whatever....

       Whoo Hoo, head for the hills.


----------



## Stillraining

You might be on KP duty for a loooonnnng time... 

Knowing Simon tossed his wedding band to the sea but not knowing the reasons ....I thought carefully before making that post....there are times when I think I would relish in solo sailing....quite possibly on a trip like he just completed...the shear solitude...the total reliance on just your skills alone and your abilities to cope with everything mind,boat,sea and sky...

But alas I am no loner...and pain for a woman's comfort...a true romantic maybe not ....for not long I fall into my selfish ways ...but irregardless find no greater joy then to share my life with her.

I wish you well my friend Simon ..You truly are living if not all, at least a portion of a dream for all of us here....thank you for allowing us this window.


----------



## tdw

Stillraining said:


> You might be on KP duty for a loooonnnng time...
> 
> Knowing Simon tossed his wedding band to the sea but not knowing the reasons ....I thought carefully before making that post....there are times when I think I would relish in solo sailing....quite possibly on a trip like he just completed...the shear solitude...the total reliance on just your skills alone and your abilities to cope with everything mind,boat,sea and sky...
> 
> But alas I am no loner...and pain for a woman's comfort...a true romantic maybe not ....for not long I fall into my selfish ways ...but irregardless find no greater joy then to share my life with her.
> 
> I wish you well my friend Simon ..You truly are living if not all, at least a portion of a dream for all of us here....thank you for allowing us this window.


Ditto for me.

The solo sailing thing tempts many of us and the times when I have been out there all alone are very special to me . (Day sailing, few days here and there btw , not rhe real long term term stuff)

OTOH , when I travel alone I often find myself talking to the Ms W. Having someone to share the experience is somewhat special even without the hootchy kootchy.

That said I truely believe it's more a matter of luck than good management when a dill like me can find himself attached to someone as lovely as Ms W.


----------



## Stryker72

I just plugged in the coordinates into google earth and it figures it is the side of the island that doesn't have any close-up pictures, but his description sounds wonder. Even more so with the monsoon season we are having here in WI.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Just checking in. Simon, wazzup?


----------



## tdw

He's on the move again.

June 15

I left Hiva Oa at 9am local time it is now 3.15pm Position S 10,09 W 139,26 sloppy seas light wind 10knots 33 deg C in the shade.Simon

June 16

I hear the cane toads won. The weather is sunny with light cloud cover wind 10knts 8am local time and its 32 deg c or 90F.Simon.

ps - I'm presuming he has given Fatu Hiva a miss and is striking out for Tahiti.


----------



## denby

Thanks tdw.


----------



## Stillraining

Yep...Me too ...was thinking of him today...Thanks


----------



## Classic30

For those of you not sure of the "cane toad" reference, Queensland won the last "State of Origin" match against Simon's home state - New South Wales.

That makes it one all.. with a decider to follow. I'm tipping the Maroons to win!!


----------



## tdw

Hartley18 said:


> For those of you not sure of the "cane toad" reference, Queensland won the last "State of Origin" match against Simon's home state - New South Wales.
> 
> That makes it one all.. with a decider to follow. I'm tipping the Maroons to win!!


Hmmm...by the time I'd finished typing my answer to you you you Victorian you I realised Cam and CD would have had to close the board for a couple of days to do the censoring. So I Nixoned the lot.

grumble grumble mutter mutter bloody cane toads bloody victorians


----------



## Classic30

tdw said:


> Hmmm...by the time I'd finished typing my answer to you you you Victorian you I realised Cam and CD would have had to close the board for a couple of days to do the censoring. So I Nixoned the lot.
> 
> grumble grumble mutter mutter bloody cane toads bloody victorians


Hey, somebody's got to even up the scales around here.. what, with you an Simon both tipping the Blues!! 

Besides, my folks live in Queensland..

It will be a very interesting match.


----------



## Valiente

First time I've heard "Nixon" as a verb!


----------



## tdw

Valiente said:


> First time I've heard "Nixon" as a verb!


Wasn't that from Hunter Thompson ? Meaning "expletive deleted" of course.

I love the expression but then I did empathise with Hunter Thompson and his attitude to the venal old s---head.

Cameron - my brother is a bloody cane toad, you can imagine the grief I get from him and his family. bustards. Don't tell Simon but provided Qld keep Scott Prince in the team I reckon NSW is done and dusted. Fabulous player.


----------



## retclt

What the #%!!

This is a cane toad??????????????????

I guess thing aren't so much bigger in Texas.

This is a cane toad???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tdw

retclt said:


> What the #%!!
> 
> This is a cane toad??????????????????
> 
> I guess thing aren't so much bigger in Texas.
> 
> This is a cane toad???????????????????????????????????????


Ugly bustards aren't they ?

And the other thing is a frog !!


----------



## Classic30

You wouldn't catch *me* holding one like that!! All sorts of nasty things are like to happen  

Must admit, I do miss the popping noise they make when the front tyre hits one head-on... 

..Then you really know you're in Queensland!


----------



## bestfriend

*On the move again.*

June 16
Pos at 01:17utc S 12,53 W 142,39
I have no idea which atoll I am heading for or will visit first as the wind has been very fickle and light. So I am doing a Captain Cook, and seeing where the wind takes me on a beam reach. Its the only point of sail where the sails are not flogging and I can get 5 knots out of the breeze. I do expect the wind to pick up during the night so I may reevaluate my landfall in the morning.

June 17
Pos at 18:00utc S 13,43 W 143,38
The wind has been very light to none, and I have had the motor on for 2hours, still the batteries needed a good charge. It poured with rain at first light so out with the soap and shampoo and I had a good wash as the sun came up.


----------



## bestfriend

Well I finally made it to Rangiroa anchored in 40 foot of clear water can actually see the anchor on the bottom sand and coral floor. It must have been the slowest trip for a total of 499 miles it took 5 days 19.5 hours admittedly 10 of those hours were hove too waiting for the sun to come up so an average speed of 3.58 knots. Exciting entrance with waves and strong current You are supposed to keep two white markers lined up, yeah right when the waves and current are pushing you violently port then starboard,(nearly got sea sick) I had to use full sail and the engine to get through. But once inside the atoll its so different, although you cant see from one side to the other its that big.
position is now S 14,58 W 147,38.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rangiroa was my first guess on his next destination. very nice there
pics are big so just click
Rangiroa
Rangiroa1
Rangiroa2


----------



## bestfriend

After a siesta I decided to have a look about the place, to the east of where I am anchored is a very flash hotel resort, prices start at 300 Euros per night + tax room only. So I put on my best white shirt and clean board shorts, the ones without paint and wandered in via the hotel dock. I must have looked lost because staff kept asking me if I needed anything, I said "No just looking for the family" and they left me alone. Had Two real coffees one after the other the Barista looked at me kind of strange, but he was the one serving the coffee in a cup not much bigger than a shot glass. So with my trying to speak French and him broken English we came to an agreement, after lots of "no,no Misure and me saying "Wee Wee, is good" which by the way was making my head spin, that or the coffee. My next coffee arrived in a beer glass "tray magnifique" I will be going back tomorrow. After coffee and watching the fish swim under the bar, which has a glass floor if you hadn't guessed, I made my way over to the pool to check the water on entering the pool area, found the help yourself free soft drinks fridge I was approached by an important man, he must b e important he had hands free ear pieces on each ear and a radio on his belt and he wore blue. Ooh ooh I thought as he came directly for me, and said "Bon dour Misure *&%&^*&^ (*%^&". I said sorry only English, he said "How many towels would you like". So I said "two will be fine thanks" So there I camped for the rest of the afternoon by the pool laying on a pool lounge with a towel for a pillow and going for a swim in the cool water when ever it got two hot and people watched.


----------



## eMKay

LMAO! He crashed the hotel. Awesome. He better post lots of pics of his journey when he gets home


----------



## bestfriend

*A must read!!!*

pos S 15.14 W 147,42

This morning I left for the south side of the Atoll, tried to leave at first light but the anchor chain was snagged, so I went to the village and bought some eggs at 60F each!!! that's about 80c Aus/77c US each and some baguettes,the sun was up by now so I dove on the anchor, remember I'm in 40 foot of water and its been a long time since I free dived to that depth, I freed the chain with lungs bursting but feeling good that I can still do it. I arrived at 11.30am Pos S 15,14 W 147,42 the bottom here is mainly broken coral and sand and is quite steep, I dropped the anchor 100 meter from the shore in 15 feet, let out 90 and am floating in 30 feet, 100 meters behind me its 100 feet plus. As soon as the anchor bit and I backed down on it hard, on went the fins and goggles to check. The anchor was in nice and deep. I was surprised at the lack of fish so I kept heading toward the shore and that is were the coral reef comes up out of the sand in about 12 foot of water, the tide was going out so I didn't try to go into the shallow waters on top but stayed at the side. Now we have fish, so I start studying tonight's menu. I have come to the conclusion that if I take a photo of something edible I tend to eat it, that could be a bit of a worry with a nice, cihanti (spell?) Thiss Thiss Thiss. So there I am snorkeling west along the reef wishing I had bought along the hand spear, rounding a coral patch the jutted out when traveling east is Mr.. HUGE, BIG and I mean BIG, black tipped reef shark, we are no more than 10-12 feet away from each other, head to head I stop, he stops, that is, I can guarantee a shark has brakes and he, or she applied them big time. I don't know who was more surprised me or the shark, the shark made a sharp turn right but found coral then shot to the left going a wide arc around the back of me and up onto the shallower reef. I think it thought I intended to take its PHOTO. I do have trouble eating fish that look like they belong in an aquarium, and for that reason most fish I catch on a line tend to go back until I catch a normal looking fish, the trouble with spear fishing is they all look quite bland at 20 feet but on the surface you find you have just speared Dory from finding Nemo and really, who want to eat a fish that sound like Ellen DeGeneres. After lunch (no fish) went to explore the piece of water that flows from the ocean into the inner island lagoon??? I have no idea what its called. Anyway hit some coral and snapped the sheer pin. Big problem no spare sheer pin, no tools and wait for it, no OARS. So on with the fins over the side and splash my way back to the mother ship, decide trying to fix a prop with 30 feet of water below you is asking for trouble, so rather than drop bits of motor over the side I, using the oars that should have been in he dinghy(but weren't) head for dry land and make the repairs there. While up to my shins in water using the old sheer pin but in a different format i.e by moving the broken bits around I have a useable sheer pin, I little black tip reef shark about 14 inches swims right by my leg, if I had a camera it would have been dinner.


----------



## Faster

Great story!! Glad you're having such an awesome time there, Simon.


----------



## sailingdog

My favorite part of Simon's last post:



> I do have trouble eating fish that look like they belong in an aquarium, and for that reason most fish I catch on a line tend to go back until I catch a normal looking fish, the trouble with spear fishing is they all look quite bland at 20 feet but on the surface you find you have just speared Dory from finding Nemo and really, who want to eat a fish that sound like Ellen DeGeneres.


----------



## Stillraining

Very entertaining...Thanks Simon...you to BF...


----------



## poopdeckpappy

This is great stuff


----------



## sctpc

Any news bestfriend this is like a good TV show and I cant wait for the net show
very interesting.


----------



## SimonV

Well hello everybody, this has been the first time I found real internet access though it is still very slow. Thanks for all your kind comments, I do try to entertain. BF has some photos on disk but he has a Mac and has to take them to work where they have real computers. I am back at the northern part of the island and will be heading off to Tahiti at first light. It has been great reading all your comments. There is a lot more to come.


----------



## sailingdog

Only if some obnoxious windows-loving ozzie used a microsoft proprietary disc format.  Macs are better at handling Photos than PCs IMHO. Your posts have been great, and have a good trip to Tahiti. 



SimonV said:


> Well hello everybody, this has been the first time I found real internet access though it is still very slow. Thanks for all your kind comments, I do try to entertain. *BF has some photos on disk but he has a Mac and has to take them to work where they have real computers.* I am back at the northern part of the island and will be heading off to Tahiti at first light. It has been great reading all your comments. There is a lot more to come.


----------



## tdw

SimonV said:


> Well hello everybody, this has been the first time I found real internet access though it is still very slow. Thanks for all your kind comments, I do try to entertain. BF has some photos on disk but he has a Mac and has to take them to work where they have real computers. I am back at the northern part of the island and will be heading off to Tahiti at first light. It has been great reading all your comments. There is a lot more to come.


Keep the faith till Wednesday son. Not lookin' good for the Blues but we will keep a candle burning.


----------



## bubb2

Simon, Thanks for the up date. The girls send their best wishes also!


----------



## JohnRPollard

Glad to hear all is well.

Go Simon!!!


----------



## camaraderie

Good to hear from you directly Simon...enjoying your missives! Fair winds the rest of the way...and don't go all Gaugin on us once you hit Tahiti!!


----------



## sailingdog

I don't think Simon paints. 


camaraderie said:


> Good to hear from you directly Simon...enjoying your missives! Fair winds the rest of the way...and don't go all Gaugin on us once you hit Tahiti!!


----------



## eMKay

I can't wait to see the photos


----------



## tdw

If the poor bugger reads his emails he will be a sad little (little ????) Simon today cos his beloved NSW Blues got their arses kicked by those damnable Qld Cane Toads last night....again......


----------



## Faster

Jeez, td, you might just leave him in blissful ignorance!

Continued fair winds, Simon, you're doing great! As is Goodonya.


----------



## ReverendMike

Thanks again for keeping us updated. And best wishes for your continuing adventure!

Be good


----------



## bestfriend

*Ahh...friendship.*

Mick Donley arrived at Tahiti airport on Thursday night, they were not going to let him leave Auckland as he only had a one way ticket, and the French are particular that every one has a return ticket or pays a bond equivalent to a ticket home. well they gave up and he's here with no ticket and no bond(yet). We went sight seeing around Papeete Friday an Saturday. we even went to the pearl markets where they had pearls up to 2500000 Francs about $37000, well guess what while looking at a necklace the clasp broke and black pearls scattered over the floor. Mick says laughing "You'll have to pay for that now" as I picked up the bits and handing them back to the owner. Mick wouldn't shut up making fun about a bull in a pearl shop. But then I didn't pay $9 Aus for a 1.5 lt bottle of coke at dinner the night before. We left Papeete this morning a day late after a gigantic hangover where Mick slept all day while I worked my butt fixing the dinghy floor in between rests where I fell asleep waiting for the glue to go off. We had an early start leaving at 8.30am, Mick was up at 7am and spent an hour pulling the boat apart looking for his Cereal that I had put away. We headed east inside the lagoon which took us past both ends of the airport runway. After calling the tower on channel 12 a number of times and getting no reply I decided as it was Sunday and early there would be no planes, but just after passing the runway a plane took off (I hope we hadn't held them up)at the other end a large commercial plane came in to land. After calling the tower and again with no response I was going to get Mick to keep a look out, but Mick was already like a Meerkat looking to the sky for a predator. I don't know what we would have done if he saw a plane as we were flat out doing 6knots. We got safely to the fuel dock and only paid $1.50 per ltr with a duty free certificate. Then on to the Island of Moorea where teaching Mick to sail was like getting an ADD kid to concentrate, we ended up four times with the sails backed over and once I had to push Mick out the way as He had caused a severe jibe and we ended heading back the the way we came. We are now safely at anchor in a sheltered bay. Pos is S 17,29 W 149,51.

PS

G'day folks Mick here. Just like to say so far it's been an adventure. Nothing like having a Captain and a second mother all rolled into one. The first thing I had to do was to get Simon to have a shave. Every time I looked at him it was like looking at a big cannibal who was looking at me like a big chicken drumstick. The days have been great and the diving is good. It sure beats the hell out of being at work. All I can say is the next 5 weeks are going to be very interesting.


----------



## bestfriend

*Some photos from Muto Faama*


----------



## bestfriend

*Here is a selection from the trip across the Pacific*


----------



## Faster

Simon and BF... Thanks so much for the excellent updates of this most excellent adventure!


----------



## eMKay

Awesome pics! Hope the blood came off the deck


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks for the photos... and posts... and SimonV... get a razor and use it, or volunteer to play Santa Claus this December.

Just imagine Red pointy hat with white trim and red suit on this guy...


----------



## bestfriend

http://i178.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid178.photobucket.com/albums/w241/eastbaylostboys/sailnet08/milici133.flv

http://i178.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid178.photobucket.com/albums/w241/eastbaylostboys/sailnet08/milici134.flv


----------



## sailingdog

He's cheating and using the iron Genny in the first video. I didn't realize that Simon had installed a dutchman boom brake. Good for him.  

It also looks like Goodonya has three reefing points on the mainsail.


----------



## Classic30

It's nice to know who's *really* sailing his boat ...but it looks like the skipper's had too much sun! 



bestfriend said:


>


Goodonya, Simon! Fair winds!!

Bring a few home for us could ya?


----------



## bestfriend

*From Wednesday*

Well tonight Wed 9th, Mick wanted to go out to dinner and see a Polynesian dance display. He found out that we needed to take the dinghy over to the other side of the bay just around the point to the Intercontinental resort. so at 4.30pm all dressed for a posh resort, and headed off in the dingy following the the supposed channel near the shore. Mick standing at the front giving directions keeping us in the channel looking like Captain Cook. Well this channel didn't exist and we ended up trying to pick our way through the reef watching the other much larger and faster boats using the main channel (where we should be) next thing Mick yells "shallow water" as the prop contacts a coral head. It was good to see the expensive new sheer pin did not break, but I did lose 1/3 of the prop. Anyway onward towards the resort. We discussed how we were going to get back in the dark..... We had a vote and returned to the mother ship after running aground a number of times having to use the paddles to get to deep water, and we only need 8 inches. It has been an eventful day as we also went on a shark hunt me armed with the camera and Mick with a pointy stick for protection. We went out about 50 metres parallel with the boat and about 1km up channel. Swimming around for about an hour we saw lots of fish and I got lots of good photos. Mick went postal a few times with his spear on crown of thorn starfish, that were sucking on the reef. On the way back along the reef, heading towards the boat we come across our first shark for the day. I was alerted to this by Mick appearing before my goggles blowing bubbles and wildly pointing off in another direction before racing of chasing the the 5 foot black tip reef shark. I don't think this shark liked getting his photo taken or maybe it was because Mick had the pointy stick, but after about a chase lasting at least a full minute and heaps of photos later he looked at us flicked his tail and took off into the distance. After this we came across another three sharks of different sizes. The first one must have sent out the message about the bloke's with the camera and the pointy stick because they didn't hang around for long. I must add that prior to the shark hunt, we had studied the internet on local sharks so as long as they had black or white tips on their fins we were good to go; if not they were the equivalent of the Aussie BRONZE WHALER and very aggressive. All in all a good day though no Polynesian dance or dinner, Mick did cook a nice curry and now I am about to whip him again in poker.


----------



## bestfriend

From Today:

Hi everybody. We are back in Tahiti where we checked out with immigration and Police, Mick managed to get away without paying a bond again, so he's all cashed up, and ready to be hit up for a loan, until I collect my bond in Bora Bora which is the second stop from here. We will head off late tomorrow afternoon hoping to arrive at Huahine at fist light. The sail over from Moorea was uneventful except the security guard at the marina, who is obviously an Idiot and not a sailor as he made us tie up Med style nose first with the wind blowing us on to the dock, it was not easy. Mick helped by keeping out of the way, as I ran around like a blue ass fly setting lines. We checked out first thing, then went on to do the important stuff like pick up a 6 pack of beer, sitting on a park bench enjoying an ice cold one. We then refreshed, walked to the prop shop and purchased a solid gold prop for the outboard, I know it was solid gold even though painted black, because it cost $200 Aus, we also got some more glue for the dinghy and a big role of duck tape, which will be glued over all the dinghy floor joints. This dinghy will not leak....eventually. Mick shouted dinner and we had gourmet Pizza on the food corso, while waiting for our food we watched the local rats frolic in the garden beds. The food must be good because the rats where big and healthy. when getting back on the boat I lost my thong (oz) flip flop (us)which Mick fished out with the boat hook after pushing and dunking it in the putrid harbour water for some time. I gave it a very good wash afterwards. So tomorrow a final look around Papeete and off to the land of no internet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

bestfriend said:


> when getting back on the boat I lost my thong .


uhhmm..okay i dont want to the the pic 

sorry, i couldnt resist. thanks BF for the update


----------



## Faster

Good going Simon, can't wait for the book... it's gonna be in the comedy section, right?


----------



## Stillraining

You two are definitely have way to much fun..Mick sounds like a Hoot..Sort of a Mick Dundee I might add.


----------



## sailaway21

Stillraining said:


> You two are definitely have way to much fun..Mick sounds like a Hoot..Sort of a Mick Dundee I might add.


My thoughts exactly. I'm starting to wonder if these guys are going to stop at Australia.


----------



## Classic30

sailaway21 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm starting to wonder if these guys are going to stop at Australia.


Heaven help us if they do!


----------



## bestfriend

"Well, here we are sitting in front of the Bora Bora yacht club, and yes its rain and I just asked Mick what the temperature is and he said "F$%^&%$G HOT" its really only 26C and 8am in the morning and it is HOT. Again we arrived in the dark, and had to wait for dawn arrive to come in the pass, which is 10 meters deep and not very wide with a strong current and big waves breaking to port. We can stay here in Bora Bora until the 20th but will leave sooner when the weather is right for the jump to Samoa. Pos as of 8am 12-July-2008 is S 16,29 W 151,45 and the sun is coming out and its getting steamy and the wind has dropped. The wind has been acting strange due to a staled low pressure system and the wind has been from the North North West at up to 7 knots, so we had to do some motoring to get here.

More later.


----------



## tdw

Hartley18 said:


> Heaven help us if they do!


Well we didn't have much success with the Pope and his invading hordes but I'm sure we can see off these two boofheads.


----------



## bestfriend

Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


----------



## sctpc

so he cleaned him self up just for mick!!!


----------



## tdw

bestfriend said:


> Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


Don't do that again. Please. Scared the living daylights out of me. Damn, that was awful.


----------



## Classic30

bestfriend said:


> Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


Blimey!  One minute he's Santa Claus - the next he's Caspar the Friendly Ghost!!


----------



## sailaway21

Pity Mick. How'd you like to see that mug just illuminated by flashlight leaning over your bunk calling you to watch?


----------



## Classic30

sailaway21 said:


> Pity Mick. How'd you like to see that mug just illuminated by flashlight leaning over your bunk calling you to watch?


Somehow, I don't think you'd sleep in..


----------



## sailingdog

Simon-

It is definitely worse. We can see more of your face.    


bestfriend said:


> Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


----------



## denby

bestfriend said:


> Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


I should not have checked in so late. Now I will have night mares.


----------



## sailingdog

Why does this photo scream Hannibal Lecter to me???



bestfriend said:


> Is this better or worse, I can't decide.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

denby said:


> I should not have checked in so late. Now I will have night mares.


i hear ya bro. im gonna check into a support group in the morning


----------



## sailaway21

How come everybody posting on this thread ends up with a picture of Migila Gorilla on his post?










If you scroll down the page real fast it's, well, interesting.


----------



## denby

uspirate said:


> i hear ya bro. im gonna check into a support group in the morning


Did you get any sleep last night? I only got 4 hours of restless sleep.


----------



## Classic30

Hey, c'mon guys - this is Simon you're talking about here!..  

You know, friendly cuddly Aussie Simon who's out there in the middle of the Pacific doing stuff none of you lot would dare to do (well, maybe 2 or 3 would!  ) After all he don't look no worse than SD now does he??   

The grin's probably 'cause he's enjoying paradise so much.. GO, SIMON!!   


BTW: I love the shock-cord holding the lamp in place - - and the extra shock-cord draped over the clock. Adds a homey touch, dontcha think?


----------



## denby

You're right Hartley, he dose look better then SD.  Not as scary.


----------



## Classic30

denby said:


> You're right Hartley, he dose look better then SD.  Not as scary.


Hmm.. 

The Dog:









Simon:









Yep. You're right!! 

Must be the dark glasses...


----------



## artbyjody

denby said:


> You're right Hartley, he dose look better then SD.  Not as scary.


It must be the hair (ducking (because I have none either))!


----------



## sailingdog

Hartley-

Now, the shock cord on the lamp serves a purpose... don't want the lamp swinging all over the place as the leadmine rolls side to side... now do we... 

BTW, that shirt says:


> DO I LOOK LIKE A FREAKIN' PEOPLE PERSON?


 in case you can't read it.


----------



## Classic30

sailingdog said:


> Hartley-
> 
> Now, the shock cord on the lamp serves a purpose... don't want the lamp swinging all over the place as the leadmine rolls side to side... now do we...


I dunno.. I'd find lying on your back staring up at the lamp swinging from the deckhead kind of restful... unless the chop was so bad that the lamp wasn't swinging so much as trying to destroy itself. 

Come to think of it, why didn't Simon change the lamp out for something electric? I'd have thought a big lamp like that wasn't terribly practical for a long sea voyage.



sailingdog said:


> BTW, that shirt says:
> 
> DO I LOOK LIKE A FREAKIN' PEOPLE PERSON?
> 
> in case you can't read it.


Yes, indeed... It suits you, SD. ...Even if it's not true.


----------



## CharlieCobra

I've got two brass oil lamps. One GIANT one that hangs from the overhead when I wanna use it and a small gimbaled one on the for'ard bulkhead. I like to watch it swing.


----------



## sailingdog

Unless an oil lamp is mounted very securely, if it is swinging much, it can often come free. Do you really want a lit oil lamp dropping inside the cabin??? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

But if it isn't swinging, and the boat is rocking, then the oil inside it is sloshing around.


----------



## CharlieCobra

The only way mine's coming loose is if the overhead disintegrates. A good lamp is well sealed and sloshing around makes no difference. Hanging from the backstay, it makes a good anchor light.


----------



## sailingdog

Why would the oil sloshing around be a problem? There's a thing called a wick in the lamp that deals with that problem. 


arbarnhart said:


> But if it isn't swinging, and the boat is rocking, then the oil inside it is sloshing around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

If you turn a lamp upside down it leaks because there are tiny gaps around the wick where it feeds through. If it sloshses around a lot, I think you will have some oil leak out, but it would probably take a lot of slosing to get just a little oil out.

I still have more ammo - what about the glass "chimney"? you want it directly over the flame. If you tilt the lamp and the flame touches the glass you get soot. 

The lamps were designed for vertical orientation to the center of the earth, not perpedicular to the deck, which is not always the same thing...

(Simon is going to be rolling his eyes when he reads this next and sees us debating such important subjects)


----------



## sailingdog

This may be true, especially on leadmines....but in general, most people aren't using these things in storm conditions...so it is a moot point IMHO.


> The lamps were designed for vertical orientation to the center of the earth, not perpedicular to the deck, which is not always the same thing...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Huh? Not using them in storm conditions? Aw c'mon Dog - haven't you ever been to Nawlins? There is a drink named after these lanterns... 
BTW, you can only mine concrete and steel in my boat...


----------



## knothead

sailingdog said:


> This may be true, especially on leadmines....but in general, most people aren't using these things in storm conditions...so it is a moot point IMHO.


It's a soot point IMHO.


----------



## CalebD

*Huh?*



Hartley18 said:


> Hmm..
> 
> The Dog:
> 
> View attachment 1967
> 
> 
> Simon:
> 
> View attachment 1968
> 
> 
> Yep. You're right!!
> 
> Must be the dark glasses...


Just to be an AFOC I gotta say that this is a tough beauty contest to be a judge on. My only observation is that at least Simon looks a bit swarthy with that grin plastered on his face even if his lantern is held relatively in place with bungee cords. SD looks like the one that needs to do more jogging although they both could probably stand a few laps around the block. I would also have thought that SD would have at least some gray facial hair what with all the advice he dishes out on these forums. I am sure that picture does not do you justice SD! Please post one from oh, say 10 years and about 50 Lbs. ago. You can photoshop in the gray beard and wrinkles into your face too!
All this just goes to show that you can't judge a book by it's cover or an internet handle by its saltiness. With internet handles it is clearly about the quantity of posts which SD is certainly king! The quality of posts is irrelevant as long as they are on topic.
Seriously though, thanks SD for all your postings. If it were not for you I would be tempted to spend all my time here answering all the similar and inane posts by the less fortunate. My fingers thank you too. Because of you I actually have some time to actually go for a sail now and then!
Hats off to SD and I am hoping Simon gets that foolish grin all the way to Oz!


----------



## bestfriend

*This is from Sunday, yes I know, 4 days ago, sorry.*

"Well, here we are sitting in front of the Bora Bora yacht club, and yes its rain and I just asked Mick what the temperature is and he said "F$%^&%$G HOT" its really only 26C and 8am in the morning and it is HOT. Again we arrived in the dark, and had to wait for dawn arrive to come in the pass, which is 10 meters deep and not very wide with a strong current and big waves breaking to port. We can stay here in Bora Bora until the 20th but will leave sooner when the weather is right for the jump to Samoa. Pos as of 8am 12-July-2008 is S 16,29 W 151,45 and the sun is coming out and its getting steamy and the wind has dropped. The wind has been acting strange due to a staled low pressure system and the wind has been from the North North West at up to 7 knots, so we had to do some motoring to get here.

More later.


----------



## sailingdog

LOL... I wonder how much Simon will scare the Aussie customs guys...


----------



## teddius

*Simon got hit a little hard and all is well*

Hey all, I got this email from Simon this morning...

Hi Ted, I have just got back on to sailmail after losing access to my main computer now using my back up but have no addresses stored. The crossing from Borra Borra was rough the lap top got damp and I made the mistake of putting a warm damp laptop in a sealed plastic bag. The condensation killed something in the power supply so it wont fire up and I will need to get to a major repairer to get it going some sort of power sharing chip needs replacing. It was rough weather expected 20/25 knot winds from the SE and ended up with 35 plus winds from the SSW and steep confused seas. Broke the top two sail slide slugs on the main headboard when triple reefed with a patch of headsail out and still did 7 plus knots. Cracked the stern pulpit until it separated and had to jury rig the steering vane then lost the boats GPS 24 hrs out of the destination and had to use the hand held and dead reckon to Rarotonga. The GPS was just wires getting damaged when items moved in the lazeret (fixed).Stern pulpit welded (fixed) sail track slugs taken from the foot of the main and placed at the headboard (fixed). All is good at the moment and intend to head for Tonga on Sunday. Diesel $2.77 ltr.
All the best
Your friend Simon.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Making time he is...


----------



## sctpc

teddius said:


> Hey all, Diesel $2.77 ltr.
> All the best
> Your friend Simon.


Now thats steep I bet he will sail most of the time at that price


----------



## Classic30

sctpc said:


> Now thats steep I bet he will sail most of the time at that price


At the rate he's going he'll get an awful shock when he gets back home!!

It ain't $2.77 a litre here yet, but it's heading that way..


----------



## bestfriend

Hi sorry this has taken so long to get out to you all, but I lost the computer with sailmail and all your addresses. Ted from SV Genao was the only one who sent an email and was later able to send me back all the addresses, thanks Ted. Okay the full story. Left Bora Bora on Wednesday 16 July at 4pm local time heading for Rarotonga the weather forecast was for light winds and calm seas for 24 hours building to 15-20 knots with building seas to slight from the SE, perfect weather for the crossing.... Wrong by mid night the first reef went in the mainsail by 1am the second reef and 1.30am the third reef and the head sail was a small triangle wind speed 30-35 knots from the SSW with stronger gusts, seas building and coming from three different directions, at times the boat felt like it was in free fall. I let the main out to try and spill some air but couldn't get below 6 knots, lots of traffic on the SSB and VHF radios with boats giving their positions and weather. lots of damage reports. By the second day the main swell had built to 12-15 feet from the south with a smaller SE swell accompanied by a small northerly swell, this made for some interesting sailing if not very wet, about every 15min or half hour sometimes two in five minutes, we would take green water over the bow or port beam and occasionally the port stern. I was trying to put together an email when some drips came through the deck from the staysail track and I decided to put the computer away safe. So I turned it off and sealed it in a zip lock plastic bag. That was the last time it worked, apparently you should not put a warm damp computer in plastic bag as condensation forms. Anyway the computer tech said all will be okay I just need a Toshiba power shearing chip replaced, a few dollars in a major civilized country. so I am now using my back up computer. Third day same as second wet little sleep. the welded joints on the pushpit cracked and separated so I had to move all the self steering blocks to other locations and the Raymarine tiller pilot that is waterproof, was not, and stopped working sending us into a jibe the only damage was I broke two plastic sail slides at the mains head board and we are still doing 7 knots. Day 4 caught up with and passed a 34 foot catamaran seas have settled into a large SSE swell winds have stayed the same, late afternoon the instrument alarm goes off stating no GPS data, GPS is dead, so out with the hand held GPS and some dead reckoning all the way to Rarotonga using a large scale map. Arrived in Rarotonga at 6pm and as per the Pilot book tied to the main warf. 3am banging on the boat and we are told to move as a cargo ship is coming in. So out to sea as it is such a small Harbour and wait for daylight where after a number of goes we manage to tie up med style, stern to the pier with a bow anchor out. Rarotonga is great, much cheaper then French Polynesia and they all speak English. It is Friday the 25th and we leave Sunday the 27th for Niue, another good weather report, but I don't know...how bad can it get... GPS is fixed it was a short in the wires as every thing got thrown around in the cockpit locker, pulpit welded up and sail slides taken from the foot of the mainsail and stitched to the headboard, thank god for Home ec classes.


----------



## Stillraining

Good on Ya Simon...Thanks BF


----------



## eMKay

Sounds like an amazing adventure, I would love to try it. So where to next? Tonga? Figi? Sydney? Only 3200 miles to Sydney


----------



## max-on

BF thanks!!! Please tell Simon I said hello. Ask him if he has had any 'local' cigars?


----------



## B747dx

As a Narragansett Bay gunkholer who gets out on his O'Day 23 just once in a while, balancing kids and work and all, may I just say that this is amazing!! I can't imagine SFO to Australia. *sigh*...someday. Be Well, Simon!


----------



## bestfriend

Well the weather forecasters got it wrong again, predicted 10-15 knots from the SW turned out to be 0-5 from the WSW so we are lucky to be doing 2 knots some times 3. Seas are glassy with an occasional wind ripple. At 9.30am Monday 26th July Pos S20,51.5 W160,40.5 sunny and warm.


----------



## Stillraining

Hope Simon likes solitaire..


----------



## KeelHaulin

No word from Simon since 8/2; hopefully all is well and they have made it to Tonga for Mick's flight back to OZ. Here's the last two messages he sent...

*7/30/08 - Change in Plan On to Tonga *

Hi everyone. Last night did some calculations and I had forgot the international date line east of Tonga. We wont have time to go to Niue as Mick flys out on the 7th so we need to be in by the 4th to give 2 days margin. What Happened today......only ran over one WHALE, and got him right in front of the dorsal fin . It was his fault as the boat was going nearly in a straight line down wind. I was in the cockpit reading and Mick was having a sleep in the forward cabin, I felt the boat shudder and lift as if hitting a swell but we were going the same way as the swell and a second latter a second bump that lifted the bow. That is when I saw it come out from under the hull and it was joined by a second slightly thinner one, both had to be 35 feet long not quite as long as the boat. They swam around us for about 1/2 hour giving me little heart attacks as they swam at the boat and pulled away and occasionally dived under the keel the big one we hit had a gash that was blood red just in front of its dorsal fin. We got lots of photos and some video, it was sad to see them leave but deep down I was glad, they probably weighed more than the boat.
8.30pm cook island time Pos S20,46 W166,50

*8/2/08 - Stupid Weather Men*

The weather reports are getting worse, today predicted 15-20 knots from the SE with 20% increse at times... we have 5-10 from the E and very large confused seas, meaning the main sail was flogging itself to death so it came down and we now have just the poled out headsail up and doing 4-6 knots hoping for more wind.

Position as at 3pm Sat 2/8 S20.04 W172.07 wind 10 knots from the East seas large and confused.


----------



## tdw

Always a problem with this kind of communication. In all likelihood the guys are just out of com range but nonetheless one does start to worry.


----------



## Classic30

KeelHaulin said:


> *8/2/08 - Stupid Weather Men*
> 
> The weather reports are getting worse, today predicted 15-20 knots from the SE with 20% increse at times... we have 5-10 from the E and very large confused seas, meaning the main sail was flogging itself to death so it came down and we now have just the poled out headsail up and doing 4-6 knots hoping for more wind.
> 
> Position as at 3pm Sat 2/8 S20.04 W172.07 wind 10 knots from the East seas large and confused.


He must be getting close to home.. It takes special talent to stuff forecasts that badly and the Bureau Of Meterology are experts!  

It happens all the time down here.


----------



## Stillraining

Happens all the time here too..The only job you can get paid for being wrong everyday..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

B747dx said:


> As a Narragansett Bay gunkholer who gets out on his O'Day 23 just once in a while, balancing kids and work and all, may I just say that this is amazing!! I can't imagine SFO to Australia. *sigh*...someday. Be Well, Simon!


I know what you mean. I just plugged in way points on my new little handheld for this weekends sailing and it was sort of exciting to see it compute around 130 miles (but it's about 115 to the boat ramp  ).

I hope all is well and they touch base soon.


----------



## sailingdog

Btw, latest update from Simon

Tonga???

We arrived in the capitol of Tonga at 10.30am on Monday the 4th and immediately it became Tuesday the 5th. Customs was very different, I attended their office which was a 12 x 12 blue garden shed, with two desks and a park bench. They took my clearance from Rarotonga and wrote all over it my arrival information and then tore an old form in half and had me put down passport numbers ages and addresses. This scrap of paper was then stamped a couple of times and stapled to my Rarotonga clearance. I was then told to wait at the boat and customs, immigration and health officers who would be there at 1.30pm. So I walk back to the boat and had lunch and a few bourbons and coke with Mick. at 2pm Neil from the Ministry of health arrived and we filled out the forms in his van as the floor of the dinghy has completely separated. This cost 30 Panga (1.5 Panga is about $1)and as we had no Panga Neil drove us to a teller machine, and then ran us around town to get a hire car. Mick only had one full day left so we wanted to see as much as possible. A hire car was 8o-85 Panga a day, so we came to an agreement where Neil would be our driver and tour guide for the day and show us all the sights for the cost of a hire car. He then took us back to the boat to wait for the other officials that never arrived. An American couple came over for drinks, we had earlier given them a copy of the whale footage and they had identified them as juvenile humpbacks. Next morning Mick had the hangover from hell and at 9am the immigration officer arrived and after filling out the forms I was asked for the 34.50 Panga fee. I only had 10 Panga notes and was told I needed the correct amount, I asked for a lift into town to get change and was told "No passengers allowed", so I handed over 40 and I'm sure I saw 10 go into his top pocket. Neil arrived at 10.30 and took us to see the caves and blow holes and to a beach so Mick could have a final snorkel in the coral. One black and white sea snake later, Mick is ready to go and we head back into town. For comparison, laborers in Tonga get 6000 per year, Neil, whose direct boss is the minister for health, gets 19000 per year. Thursday the 7th Mick was picked up by Neil and taken to the airport, I went to do battle with the customs and port authority. 34.50 Pangas later and still no customs check I was free to go. I left the Harbour at 5pm for Fiji. Position as of 7pm Friday 8th August is South 20,00 West 177,17 rough following sea wind 15 knots from the east.


----------



## max-on

What an adventure!


----------



## camaraderie

Thanks Dawg...great post from Simon and glad all is well!


----------



## Stillraining

Ah the life of third world countries...that* would *be the scary part for me.


----------



## tdw

Stillraining said:


> Ah the life of third world countries...that* would *be the scary part for me.


and you live in the United States of Abject Insanity ??????

Honestly mate you have little to fear if you've managed to survive thus far .


----------



## KeelHaulin

Simon's log entries:

*8/8/08 - Half Way to Fiji*

Just a short entry as radio propagation is bad here the last email took 15min to send, not counting the 3 hours to get a clear radio channel. I can only access a radio station on Manihi in the Tuamotus which has the best signal, or NSW Australia both are poor given the distance, due to sun spot activity. Weather is warm and sunny, wind from the east at 10-15 knots, I had a steak for lunch. POS at 15:00 Tonga time is 19,18 south 178,58 west.

*8/9/08 - Slow Going

*well it is 3pm Sunday 10th and I have only covered 30 miles since 5am the wind has dropped right off and if I am lucky I occasionally get up to 2.5 knots. Two other boats that were near me turned on thier motors this morning as it is less than 100 miles to Fiji. I on the other hand used the calm conditions to completely reglue the whole dinghy floor. It only has to last a bit longer as I have decided to get a new one. I can't have guests paddling around in the dinghy, though it was just a big inflatable tube for a while. If I don't get any decent wind by 7pm I will motor towards Fiji. Position at 3pm south 18,52 West 179.39 Sunny hot no wind.

*8/10/08 - Suva (Tahiti)

*Arrived in Suva 8am Monday, Waiting on clearance officials, me and 8 other yachts. Position South 18,07.34 East 178,25.36 yes I am know in the eastern hemisphere. 

Got a short message from Simon on 8/12. He is having a problem with his SSB. Looks like a bad transistor on the board; possibly caused by a water leak that dripped onto/into the radio. Not sure; but that's what it looked like in the photo he emailed. There is a radio shop there he said he would be taking it in to find out about repair. Hopefully he will get it fixed before he sets off onto his next passage.


----------



## camaraderie

Keel...thanks for that. I read the 8/8 entry and my immediate reaction was "what sunspots?" there haven't been ANY...the 8/12 report answers that question. Hope he can get a fix there.


----------



## sailingdog

KH-

Thanks for the update... hope he gets the SSB fixed before he takes off on his next leg.


----------



## Stillraining

Yes for sure, cause with all this sailing and tropical landfalls he has made Im still patiently waiting for the obligatory scantily clad bronze babe pictures.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Well this was the best he could do in Bora Bora, maybe it will keep you sated until he gets back to OZ 


http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/4761


----------



## sailingdog

He needs to learn to focus the damn camera.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

sailingdog said:


> He needs to learn to focus the damn camera.


Nice butt, but her coconut hang to her waist


----------



## Classic30

So where is Simon now? It's been a week or so..

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## KeelHaulin

Here's the latest:
*
9/1/08 - Back On The Air*

Yesterday 1st of September the radio was reinstalled after being rebuilt by a small electronics work shop here in Suva Fiji, total cost 650 Fiji dollars (~400 USD). I hate to think what the cost would have been in civilization. I have to start planning the trip to Vanuatu, I need a good 5 days of nice weather to get there so its off to the Royal Suva Yacht club to get good internet and study the latest weather charts and predictions. It does seem that by staying above 20 deg South for the trip across to Oz will give me a better than average chance of good easterly and softer westerly winds. There has been some nasty stories coming back from boats that crossed to Australia below 20S and they got hammered by the westerlies coming of the east coast of Oz. With a bit of luck I should be in Oz the last week of September landing about Townsville or Mackay.


----------



## Freesail99

Thanks for the update, I was wondering where he was.


----------



## Stillraining

Ditto....Thanks KH


----------



## Classic30

Thanks, KH. 



KeelHaulin said:


> ....
> With a bit of luck I should be in Oz the last week of September landing about Townsville or Mackay.


Wow! That's only a few weeks away. He's not hanging around is he! 

I hope he knows that there are only a few navigable entrances through the reef on that stretch of the coast and that, if you've never been there before, to only try it in daylight. I'd hate for him to have come all this way and end up on the reef.. 

If it were me, I'd aim for Townsville. Four reasons:

The entrance through the outer reef is harder to miss.
The marina, repair and restocking facilities are far and away superior.
They have a casino close to the marina (Simon seems to have an attraction to bright lights!)
Mackay is a very boring little town.. Nothing to see.. Move on. 
Cameron


----------



## eMKay

I'm sure he knows 

On another note, I've been browsing the brochures and pics of the Ericson 39B, what a gorgeous boat. The brochure has a picture of one with a navy blue hull, and gold stripe. If my next boat needs paint, that's how I'm painting it, but it won't be a 39B. Not likely anyway  Something in the 27 to 30 foot range.


----------



## KeelHaulin

Hey that's Koit Tower and the SF cityfront in the background! SF Bay IS the the center of the sailing universe!!   Simon's boat was originally a black hull; wonder if it is the same boat as in that photo??!!


----------



## eMKay

KeelHaulin said:


> Hey that's Koit Tower and the SF cityfront in the background! SF Bay IS the the center of the sailing universe!!   Simon's boat was originally a black hull; wonder if it is the same boat as in that photo??!!


No, this photo is of Hull #1, his is hull #4.


----------



## Classic30

eMKay said:


> On another note, I've been browsing the brochures and pics of the Ericson 39B, what a gorgeous boat. The brochure has a picture of one with a navy blue hull, and gold stripe. If my next boat needs paint, that's how I'm painting it, but it won't be a 39B. Not likely anyway  Something in the 27 to 30 foot range.


For what he's doing, Simon certainly picked the right boat for the job, but if your experience is sailing and maintenance of sub-20' trailables, boy, will you be in for a surprise!!

..but that's a subject for an entirely different thread.


----------



## sailingdog

*New update:*

Just got this in e-mail....



> I left Suva Fiji about 2.30pm Thurs 4/9 weather is hot and humid had a lot of rain during the night. The log/speedo was not working so I pulled the paddle wheel out and cleaned all the growth off. so much for a self sealing plug. when i pulled it out of its inch and 1/8 orifice it was like a fire hose. but I got the job done and all is water tight again and I can see at a glance the speed without trying to read the miniscule course over ground on the GPS. Its nice to be moving again and a caught a nice Mai Mai (dolphin fish)so I have fish for the trip. doing 6.5 knots with just the main up running dead down wind with moderate seas. Position as of 12md S 18,04 E 176,20.


----------



## eMKay

Cool, glad he's on the move again. I think he means "Mahi Mahi" which is some goooood eatin, much better than Sailfish.


----------



## KeelHaulin

He is probably there now; but this was his report ~1:30 AM PST:

*09/08/08 - No Wind*

Only 60 miles to Port Villa, I was looking at going to Tanna as it is near a new active volcano. But the wind is dropping rapidly down to 7-8 knots and less predicted, I am going to persevere doing 4knots for a while towards Villa but with the swell the main is flogging and if it gets any slower its on with the noise maker. only 10 gallon$$$$ and 10 hours. Its 8.30pm and my Pos is S 17,39 E 169,33.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Nice to see Simon steadily making his way home.


----------



## ReverendMike

Thanks for the updates guys. 

And a big salute to Simon for living his dream.


----------



## tdw

*Today*

Arrived in Port Vila, Efate Island, Vanuatu 2pm 9/9 Customs didn't bother coming out just said to see them when I can. Health and quarantine came out said 3pm meant 5.30pm or a bit latter I wasn't sure of the time as some other Aussies from previous stops came over, and the plan is we are going out for dinner and drinks at the Yacht World yacht club. No internet or phone service so sailmail will have to do. Will have a good look around tomorrow. That's it for now I need sleep. Oh and I didn't use the engine til coming into the harbour.


----------



## Stillraining

Like to buy the old boy one myself...Hey the wife is gone... Im going to crack one by-golly...

Heres to you Simon.


----------



## eMKay

Looking on Google Earth, it looks like a pretty busy place, ships and boats everywhere


----------



## KeelHaulin

This just in:

*Heading Home*

I left Port Vila at 3pm after running around getting clearance out of the Port, the lady who looks after the money and receipts was not in today so they asked me to come back tomorrow. I said "no I need to leave now" so they found the Port captain and he worked it all out with a couple of phone calls. Just before dark I caught another nice Mai Mai so I have enough fish and steak to get me to Oz. its 7pm local time, tomorrow I am going to set all the clocks to Australian east coast time. I just have the head sail up and am doing a nice 6 knots but the swell is coming on the port beam, hope it settles down tomorrow. Position as at 7pm 16/9 S 17,49 E 167,56

*Fair Winds Simon &** S/V GOODONYA!!*


----------



## sctpc

He still has 1000nm to get to the mainland, Is he still aiming for townsville?


----------



## Freesail99

> Just before dark I caught another nice Mai Mai so I have enough fish and steak to get me to Oz.


What type of freezer does Simon have ?


----------



## KeelHaulin

Simon has a standard icebox converted into a refrigerator I think; its huge IIRC (which means the size of a medium dorm refrigerator in sailboat terms).

Here's the latest:

*9/19/08*

As of 2pm Sydney time S 19,38 E161,08 . The plan is to head for Brisbane as the weather looks promising.


----------



## Stillraining

I bet hes getting a little antsy now


----------



## bestfriend

As of 2pm Sydney Time, Sat 20/9 I am at S 20,26 E 158,42. Overcast but warm with building seas.


----------



## Faster

Go Simon!!................


----------



## bestfriend




----------



## KeelHaulin

Simon knows how to make a nice "RUM" line


----------



## Stillraining

"clink" I'll toast to that too


----------



## eMKay

He did 183 miles in 24 hours?? That's pretty good, must have steady wind, he'll be home in no time.


----------



## Stillraining

bestfriend said:


>


Thats a lot of Blue when viewed like that...Good-on-Ya
Simon


----------



## KeelHaulin

eMKay said:


> He did 183 miles in 24 hours?? That's pretty good...


His alcohol stockpile must be getting low; the boat is lighter, and being sober he is concentrating more on his sail trim!  



Stillraining said:


> Thats a lot of Blue when viewed like that...


He might as well just continue on around the rest of the planet; he's 1/3 of the way done with a circumnavigation!


----------



## tdw

Footy finals are on next week. He wants home so he can watch the Grand Final. Not to mention a decent beer...ah he's going into Qld.....so much for the decent beer.....


----------



## tdw

"As of 8.30am Brisbane Time, Tuesday 23/9 I am at S 25.00 E 154,28.
Sunny warm with not much wind, but I do know what's coming. I know I am in Australian 
waters because Customs buzzed me yesterday at 5.45pm, flying low over head and 
calling me on the VHF radio. They asked a lot of questions and then left, I think they will 
be back today and ask the same questions. Slow night last night as the wind dropped 
right off and swung to the north east, which means a rougher entry into and across
Morton bay. Lets hope the BOM exaggerated the weather, as I am now behind my ETA 
by half a day."


----------



## eMKay

He's almost there! He's only 57 miles from land


----------



## tdw

eMKay said:


> He's almost there! He's only 57 miles from land


Yeah, but he's heading for Brisbane so that's more like 155nm to the entrance of the Brisbane River.


----------



## craigtoo

*Go Simon!*



tdw said:


> "As of 8.30am Brisbane Time, Tuesday 23/9 I am at S 25.00 E 154,28.
> Sunny warm with not much wind, but I do know what's coming. I know I am in Australian
> waters because Customs buzzed me yesterday at 5.45pm, flying low over head and
> calling me on the VHF radio. They asked a lot of questions and then left, I think they will
> be back today and ask the same questions. Slow night last night as the wind dropped
> right off and swung to the north east, which means a rougher entry into and across
> Morton bay. Lets hope the BOM exaggerated the weather, as I am now behind my ETA
> by half a day."


Well...I've been following the journey of Simon.

His journey is insipring. I know that the words of the song I've quoted below have nothing to do with today's political climate. But, well.. dammit.. it's great music. And Simon's is a great adventure. Can we have a party when he gets there? 

Way to go Simon (which is your boat's name in American...)

All the best,
Craig

>>>>>>

Moreton Bay
(Trad. Arr. Andy Irvine)

I am a native of the land of Erin
That was early banished from my native shore
On the ship Columbus went circular sailing
And I left behind me the girl I adore
On the bounding billows that were loudly raging
Bold sea mariners our course did steer
We were bound for Sydney our destination
And every day cold irons wore

[chorus]
O Moreton Bay you'll find no equal
Norfolk Island and Emu Plains
At Castle Hill and cursed Toongabbie
And all Time Places in New South Wales.

When I arrived it was in Port Jackson
And I thought my days would happy be
I soon found out I was greatly mistaken
I was taken as prisoner to Moreton Bay
For three long years I was beastly treated
And heavy Irons on my legs I wore
My back from flogging it was lacerated
And oftimes painted with crimson gore

[chorus]

Like the Egyptians and the ancient Hebrews
We were oppressed under Logan's yoke
Till a native Black there he lay in ambush
And he gave the tyrant a mortal stroke
Now fellow prisoners be exhilarated
That all such monsters such a death may find
And when from bondage we are liberated
Our former suffering shall fade from mind.

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Classic30

I wonder exactly where he plans to stop? There's nothing in the Brisbane River to speak of unless he particularly wants to spend hours motoring upstream.

Maybe Redcliffe? Or somewhere on Straddie??  

If it were me I'd head for Coolangatta.. but then he'd probably drink so much he'd never leave!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This has been such a great thread. It's been fun showing our kids his journey and some of the places he has been.

The best part is to come real soon when Simon signs back in and tells his story and post the pics.

We are glad he had a safe journey.


----------



## tdw

"As of 2pm Brisbane Time, Tuesday 23/9 I was at S 25.22 E 154,16. 
sunny warm still not much wind. 
About 30 Hours till the Brisbane river."


----------



## tdw

I'm presuming he will clear into Manly, which is in Moreton Bay at the entrance to the river.


----------



## Stillraining

Thanks Andrew...Will there be a nice dock gathering for him?


----------



## Classic30

Stillraining said:


> Thanks Andrew...Will there be a nice dock gathering for him?


Having been to Manly, I'd say he'll have to find the dock first! 

..but the locals are friendly and it's a good spot for food, fuel and minor repairs. Wynnum/Manly is miles from any casinos or night life, though. That'll be a change for him. 

Cameron


----------



## Stillraining

IS there another Manly? The one I found is 7 miles out of Sydney..You make it sound distant and sparcly populated.


----------



## sctpc

Manly Brisbane Queesland South of the Brisbane River


----------



## Stillraining

Ahh!...Well then maybe these good fellows will welcome him in.


----------



## sctpc

Stillraining said:


> Ahh!...Well then maybe these good fellows will welcome him in.


Could be Queenslanders Are there brains fryed


----------



## Sapperwhite

I'll be out for a few days, so an early congrats from Sapper.


----------



## Sapperwhite

I may have missed it, but I hope he filed all the paperwork correctly and in a timely fashion. I hear they are sticklers on that..... must be from all the blood rushing to their heads, hanging upside down like a bat for your whole life.


----------



## eMKay

Looks like Manly is a cool little suburb with a nice marina, and lots of interesting islands to sail to. I think I'll move there  Fire up google earth, and go to the entrance to the harbor, there are 2 powerboats (like TowBoatUS boats) pulling 5-6 small sailboats...what is going on here? Sailing school? Racing? I R confused.


----------



## Stillraining

Nah...They heard a real sailor is comming in so there getting all the pretenders like me out of the way...


----------



## tdw

He must be nearly close enough to smell the gum trees.....

Ref clearing in , yes he has given the correct notice in good time.

As to reception committee, I have no idea as Manly (Queensland not NSW, sorry for the confusion) is 500 nautical miles north of Sydney., which is then another 120 nautical miles north of Simon's home port in Bateman's Bay.

Ms W and I most certainly intend going out to welcome him when he finally makes it back to civilisation, aka Sydney.  

As to whether he is going to Brisbane City or the Gold Coast I don't know but Manly is the only customs and immigration centre in Moreton Bay so he has to go there first.

By his reckoning he should be about ten hours out right now which means his eta would be 8.00pm this evening. I guess if he is delayed at all he may choose to stand off until morning. I should be able to speak with him by phone sometime this morning.


----------



## tdw

eMKay said:


> Looks like Manly is a cool little suburb with a nice marina, and lots of interesting islands to sail to. I think I'll move there  Fire up google earth, and go to the entrance to the harbor, there are 2 powerboats (like TowBoatUS boats) pulling 5-6 small sailboats...what is going on here? Sailing school? Racing? I R confused.


I'd put money on racing.


----------



## tdw

Simon may not think it a good idea to stand off until morning......

SYNOPTIC SITUATION
A high near New Zealand extended a ridge onto the north-east tropical coast. A trough is moving north along the SE coast with freshening S/SE winds.

[issued 0510 Wednesday]
FORECAST FOR MORETON BAY A strong wind warning has been issued.
Wednesday until midnight: S/SE winds at 15/20 knots at first, increasing to
20/25 knots then 25/30 knots by late morning. Seas rising from 1 to 1.6 metres. An early shower. 
Thursday: S/SE winds 25/30 knots, easing to 20/25 knots in the afternoon. Seas decreasing from 1.7 to 1.2 metres. Shower or two. 
Friday: SE winds 20/25 knots, easing to 15/20 knots.

[issued 0510 Wednesday]
DOUBLE ISLAND POINT TO POINT DANGER A strong wind warning has been issued.
Wednesday until midnight: S/SE winds at 15/20 knots at first, increasing to
20/25 knots then 25/30 knots by late morning. Seas rising from 1.6 to 2.3 metres then increasing to 3 metres by late morning. A developing SE swell to 2 metres. Isolated showers. 
Thursday: SE winds 25/30 knots, easing to 20/25 knots in the south in the
afternoon. Seas to 3 metres in open waters, decreasing to 2.3 metres in southern waters in the afternoon. Isolated showers. 
Friday: SE winds 20/25 knots, easing to 15/20 knots in the afternoon.

Urk...messy for the last day of his voyage.


----------



## eMKay

Batemans Bay seems like another nice little town, what does he do there anyway? There isn't much there from what I can tell. It's more than 60 miles from anywhere.


----------



## denby

One question, Now that Simon is near OZ after being away for so long, Is the blood rushing to his head from being up side down?


----------



## Classic30

denby said:


> One question, Now that Simon is near OZ after being away for so long, Is the blood rushing to his head from being up side down?


Nah - he'd be able to breathe easier now.. Everyone knows it's you lot that are upside down.


----------



## tdw

eMKay said:


> Batemans Bay seems like another nice little town, what does he do there anyway? There isn't much there from what I can tell. It's more than 60 miles from anywhere.


Before he took early retirement Simon was Mr Plod. 

The Bill. 

Bateman's Bay is a lovely place. No real business other than serving a few outlying farming communities, fishing and tourism. It's only a 100 odd kilometres (60 miles) from Canberra so a lot of wealthier public servants keep holiday homes there. Once upon a time your old Wombat thought of this area as potential retirement destination but left it too late to buy and now it is very expensive real estate indeed.


----------



## Stillraining

tdw said:


> Before he took early retirement Simon was Mr Plod.
> 
> The Bill.


There I go needing that Aussie Slang translation book again.


----------



## Classic30

Stillraining said:


> There I go needing that Aussie Slang translation book again.


What? You've never seen "The Bill"?? 

That's Pommy Slang, my friend.


----------



## tdw

Stillraining said:


> There I go needing that Aussie Slang translation book again.


Bloody Americans, I don't know RainDrop, you wouldn't know your arse from a hole in the ground, you great drongo. 

English slang this time old friend. The Bill is an english nickname for the gentlemen of Her Majesty's Constabulary, rozzers, coppers, the Filth.

There are a number of possibilities for it's origin.

Old English coppers used to wear big handle bar moustaches as did Kaiser William of Germany ergo - The Bill.

The orginal Scotland Yard Flying Squad drove cars with BYL number plates.

From the song Old Bill Bailey....rhyming slang.......The Old Bailey being the main London Courts.

No one is all that sure aparently.


----------



## tdw

He's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack !!

Home again, home again, jiggedy jog !

Spoke with the man hisself an hour or so back and he was already in, cleared, ready for a well earned kip. 

He sounded, well, he sounded like a bloke content with having achieved more than most of us ever will. 

I'll let him tell you all about the last leg when he's up and about tomorrow.

Goodonya Simon, Goodonya Goodonya !!  

Welcome home mate ! (well almost, he is in Queensland after all.)  

(if that doesn't make sense to you septics, down here we refer to Queensland as "The Deep North". Make of that what you will.....they call us Mexicans......


----------



## craigtoo

YAY SIMON!

Way to Go!


----------



## T34C

Well Done Simon! Congratulation, you made it!

Now that you've sailed your own boat half way around the world, what are you going to do next? !!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Congrats Simon

Time to sell, find a new boat and do it again.


----------



## sailhog

Simon!
Nice work, Captain!


----------



## sailingdog

Well Done Simon... Now that you're on dry land, we'll expect to see a hell of a long post with photos...


----------



## camaraderie

WooHoo! Well done Simon...sirens and whistles blowing in your honor. Can't wait for the full story! Good on ya Simon and your trusty boat!!


----------



## CharlieCobra

Nicely done Simon.


----------



## Faster

Awesome, Simon! Even though I'm not sure I'd do a trip like that, at this moment I'm envious as hell....

Very well done indeed.. Thanks to BF, TDW et al for the updates along the way.


----------



## jrd22

Well done Simon! You've inspired a lot of people you will never meet, myself being one. Very well done. Cheers!

John


----------



## craigtoo

Is it 5 O'Clock? Can I have a beer now? 

Aaak almost 5 hours more of work till I can celebrate! 

We all should raise a glass to Simon!

*clink* (only a cyber version now though.. grumble..)

Cheers!


----------



## Stillraining

Im with Craig...Best I can do is hoist a cup of Folgers and its decaf to boot..

Well done Simon


----------



## bestfriend

*Goodonya Simon!*


----------



## craigtoo

37 min!

But who's counting!


----------



## Classic30

Well done, Simon! - you escaped the clutches of those nasty Americans (guns and South Park) and made it safely to the shores of Oz (koalas and kangaroos; peace and safety)    

Where to next?? You might as well come to Melbourne for a look-see now that you're an old hand at this.. and having been off Sydney heads only a week or so ago, I'm sure the trip down the east coast won't be any rougher than, say, last years Sydney-Hobart.  

A word of warning whilst you're in Sunny Queensland: Stay away from Coolangatta/Surfers. DO NOT go there... it's full of alcohol-fuelled fun & frivolity and.. you'll never leave!!  

Seriously: Enjoy your rest and fair winds for the slog southward. Look forward to seeing you down this way sometime.  

Cameron


----------



## tdw

Man, when he said he needed a sleep he wasn't kidding....

or did he find a nice little pub and is currently out to it in an alcoholic stupor....

after a decent feed of dead cow......


----------



## Classic30

tdw said:


> Man, when he said he needed a sleep he wasn't kidding....
> 
> or did he find a nice little pub and is currently out to it in an alcoholic stupor....
> 
> after a decent feed of dead cow......


Well, Manly* is *a very quiet and out-of-the-way place... and there is at least one okay pub and good food to be had not far from the marina.

He deserves it.


----------



## SimonV

As of 4pm Wednesday the 24/9 I had my foot on Australian Soil the trip into Brisbane was a shocker High winds and waves and right on the nose. Highest wind speed was 44 knots but mostly in the 25-35 knots range. Morton Bay, while being large is only shallow for most of its area. This was causing the waves to stand up and at times break . A lot of water was taken over the bow and the deck seemed to be holding an inch of water for most of the time. The only damage sustained was the material (sunbreller)on the leech of the headsail lost its stitching and tore. Customs Australia where very nice and efficient, I don't know what all this fuss about Australian entry formalities is, it was straight forward and they where at the dock as I pulled in and gone within an hour; not like some countries where people had to stay on their boats for days waiting for authorities to allow them to clear in. For now, at least in the short term it will be coastal sailing as I head towards home.

I Posted this myself, and now intend to read all the thread which at a glance should be interesting. I will post lots of photos as soon as my dead laptop comes back to life, which should be soon. My journey is not yet over so I will keep sending stuff when I can.
I am currently at a Marina called the Rivergate, up the Brisbane River. Due to Australia’s notion of fair play Customs are required to share the wealth and move the location of the port of entry for cruisers to a different Marina each year and this year it is the Rivergate at $70 a day. It has been a long and at times a hard trip and I would I do it all again...You bet and in a heartbeat, who knows I just might after seeing all the family, head west to Portugal.


----------



## sailingdog

Hartley18 said:


> Well done, Simon! - you escaped the clutches of those nasty Americans (guns and South Park) and made it safely to the shores of Oz (koalas and kangaroos; peace and safety)


Don't forget funnel spiders, box jellyfish and other extremely venomous beasties that are native to OZ.


----------



## teddius

*A toast which boads ill for working today!*

This morning I turned on my computer aboard my floating home to check and see the updates of the journey. In my inbox Simon announces his safe arrival. So in the wee hours of the morning, I raised a heavy glass of Gin and tonic and toasted this fantastic voyage. Alas, I start the work day in a manner I am unaccustomed to-walking a little squilliwompus. Good think I don't drive anymore.


----------



## craigtoo

*clinky* *clinky*

I work to go forgot today.


----------



## Classic30

SimonV said:


> ....
> Customs Australia where very nice and efficient, I don't know what all this fuss about Australian entry formalities is, it was straight forward and they where at the dock as I pulled in and gone within an hour; not like some countries where people had to stay on their boats for days waiting for authorities to allow them to clear in. For now, at least in the short term it will be coastal sailing as I head towards home.


Hey Simon I wouldn't be too surprised.

If you turn up on a boat called "Goodonya" with an Aussie flag hanging off the tail end and a non-American accent and acting like you're only one push away from kissing the soil of home... I'd reckon they say: "Yep, he's genuine... wasting our time here - let's go chase some Yanks!"  

Goodonya! 

Cameron


----------



## ozsailer

Hello Simon,
welcome back to the real world . I have been following the thread and along with everyone else would like to pass on our congratulations on a safe arrival. Well done mate. 
When your coming south make sure you drop into lake Macquarie so we can throw a shrimp on the barbie. Once again well done.


Greg and Sue
Lake Macquarie
Chiquita
Cheiftain 38


----------



## bubb2

Simon, you are my hero

Thank you for what you did for Courtney.

my best, good on you


----------



## chef2sail

Simon Congrats= Safe and Sound...what an inspiring story you have woven


----------



## camaraderie

Simon...just a quick note to say how glad we all are at your safe arrival and massive congrats on your voyage! Looking forward to all the gory details and pix! Good to have you back on line!!


----------



## ReverendMike

Simon

Congratulations! Sorry to be late to your "Welcome Home" party. 

"Wow", just "wow"!


----------



## Freesail99

What a great adventure! Welcome home.


----------



## SvenG

Simon,

A wonderful trip and a great deal of insights for us and our (soon) "new" E-39B !

What is your next destination ?


-Sven


----------



## SimonV

Hi everyone, latest up date. still in Brisbane at Scarborough marina A$440 slip fees per month. waiting on Customs to complete the import paperwork. I have inlisted the help of an import broker ($550) in the mean time having a great time with fellow cruisers and liveabords here. I have a yacht delivery job to take a yacht from Brisbane to Hobart Tasmania in the middle of this month. So I will be back at sea. Once word got around about my solo crossing the job offers have been coming in.


----------



## camaraderie

Good ta hear from you mate...Wondered what happened to ya. Woohoo on the "work" ! Keep us posted!!


----------



## smackdaddy

Simon - You are an inspiration to us sailing newbies! Living the dream, dude!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Glad to hear it Simon, been sharing your story with my co-workers. they are envious and found it so hard to believe anyone could go through life not working day to day living the rat race and sail across the pacific on a small boat...you should've seen the disbelief in their faces,(a sight to behold) your pics and GPS tracking we all took part in kept us excited and kept you safe at the same time. drop me a line anytime!
BJ


----------



## tdw

SimonV said:


> Hi everyone, latest up date. still in Brisbane at Scarborough marina A$440 slip fees per month. waiting on Customs to complete the import paperwork. I have inlisted the help of an import broker ($550) in the mean time having a great time with fellow cruisers and liveabords here. I have a yacht delivery job to take a yacht from Brisbane to Hobart Tasmania in the middle of this month. So I will be back at sea. Once word got around about my solo crossing the job offers have been coming in.


Thought you'd gone a bit quiet on us old son.

Keep in touch eh ?

Andrew


----------



## bubb2

Good to hear from you, Simon


----------

